# *~* ILLUSTRIOUS CAR CLUB Annual PICNIC 2011 *~*



## SkysDaLimit (Apr 8, 2002)

***** LOCATION CHANGE FOR THE PICNIC ******

HOLLYDALE PARK
5407 MONROE AVE
SOUTHGATE CA 90280

SORRY FOR THE LAST MINUTE CHANGE, WE WANT TO BE ABLE TO ACCOMODATE AS MANY PEOPLE AND CARS AS POSSIBLE TO BE ABLE TO COLLECT DONATION FOR HUGO AND OUR STYLE CAR CLUB. 












***** LOCATION CHANGE FOR THE PICNIC ******

(ORIGINAL POST) It's the end of the summer and you know what that means!! It's time for our annual picnic!! Same place as last year in the city of Paramount @ Progress Park. COME EARLY, parking is limited!! 10am-4pm. 

$5 donation per car, FREE FOOD AND DRINKS FOR ALL!! BBQ grills welcome, no bottles please!!

SPECIAL INVITES!!
artistics
altered ones
all eyes on us
better dayz
certified ridaz
classic memories
delegations
forever clownin
high times
high class
individuals
islanders
king of kings
stylistics
LA Cartel
lowlows
los angeles
maniacos
millenium
our style
raider nation
strictly ridin
straight game
street style
uce
westbound
westside familia


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

When is it.and can we come?


----------



## SkysDaLimit (Apr 8, 2002)

Sunday September 11th, come through!


----------



## ALTERED ONES (Oct 12, 2006)

ALTERED ONES CC WILL BE THERE:wave:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

THEE ARTISTICS WILL BE THERE TO PULL UP ON SKIPPY


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

*TO THE TOP HOMIES I'M THERE :thumbsup:*


----------



## rapmaster_90201 (Aug 1, 2008)

DEVOTIONS WILL BE THERE !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

Straight Game c.c from San Diego will be there to support the homies!!!!


----------



## LIL PETE (Jul 9, 2011)

Forever Clown'N Car Club Will B there......... TTT!!!


----------



## eric64impala (Feb 16, 2007)

MILLENIUM WILL BE THERE!!!


----------



## LBDANNY1964 (Jun 7, 2011)




----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

*FERNANDO WILL BE THERE! *


----------



## Hpbz (Jan 17, 2011)

CITYLIFE will B there...........


----------



## deesta (Sep 15, 2003)

SkysDaLimit said:


> It's the end of the summer and you know what that means!! It's time for our annual picnic!! Same place as last year in the city of Paramount @ Progress Park. COME EARLY, parking is limited!! 10am-4pm. $5 donation per car, FREE FOOD AND DRINKS FOR ALL!! BBQ grills welcome, no bottles please!!SPECIAL INVITES!!artisticsaltered onesall eyes on usbetter dayzOFFICIAL CAR CLUB classic memoriesdelegationsforever clowninhigh timeshigh classindividualsislandersking of kingsstylisticsLA Cartellowlowslos angelesmaniacosmilleniumour styleraider nationstrictly ridinstraight gamestreet styleucewestboundwestside familia


GOOD LOOK'N


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## ourstyle_la (Feb 10, 2010)

:h5: OURSTYLE. LOS ANGELES.CC :thumbsup:


----------



## LIL PETE (Jul 9, 2011)

TTT.........


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

Dammmmmm...im gonna have to camp out..lol


----------



## westside66 (Aug 4, 2006)

SkysDaLimit said:


> Sunday September 11th, come through!


WESTSIDE FAMILIA WILL BE THERE, COUNT US IN
:thumbsup:


----------



## LBDANNY1964 (Jun 7, 2011)




----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

who ready ?


----------



## traffictowing (Jun 18, 2008)

STYLISTICS LOS ANGELES WILL BE THERE........


----------



## LIL PETE (Jul 9, 2011)

IM GOING TO CLOSED DOWN THE PARK ON SATURDAY NIGHT LOL.........


----------



## ourstyle_la (Feb 10, 2010)

:run: :rofl:


----------



## LITTLE MAN (Jan 24, 2011)

LIL PETE said:


> IM GOING TO CLOSED DOWN THE PARK ON SATURDAY NIGHT LOL.........


:nono: *I'M GOING TO CLOSE DOWN THE PARK ON SATURDAY NIGHT* :yes: :rofl:


----------



## mAjOrGaMe93 (Dec 22, 2010)

THANKS FOR THE SPECIAL INVITE "STRAIGHTGAME" WILL BE THERE FOR SURE PP


----------



## LIL PETE (Jul 9, 2011)

:boink: THE PARK IS CLOSED......... FOR SOME NIGHT ACTION YOU KNOW.....


----------



## MR.MIKE63GT (May 14, 2010)

GOODTIMES WILL BE THERE :thumbsup: TTT


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## VEINStheONE (Jan 8, 2011)

We out there HIGHCLASS CAR CLUB TTT..........


----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

Yeea


----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

LITTLE MAN said:


> :nono: *I'M GOING TO CLOSE DOWN THE PARK ON SATURDAY NIGHT* :yes: :rofl:


 Thats Right LIL Man Close it Down :thumbsup:


----------



## big_JR (Apr 11, 2011)

WESTBOUND C.C WILL BE THERE.


----------



## MR NOPAL (Feb 28, 2004)

We there


----------



## mrlowrider77 (Oct 10, 2007)




----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

big_JR said:


> WESTBOUND C.C WILL BE THERE.


 Yeea


----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

*TO THE TOP!*


----------



## LITTLE MAN (Jan 24, 2011)

HOPE TO SEE THE REST OF THE CLUBS OUT THERE AND YES AGAIN SPECIAL INVITES

GOODTIMES
IMPERIALS
WESTSIDE
L.A. TIMES
SOUTHBOUND
MAJESTICS
SOUTHSIDE
TRAFFIC 
ROAD KINGS
REFLECTIONS
DEVOTIONS
ROLLERZ ONLY
CITY KINGS
OUR IMAGE
CITY LIFE
ELUSIVE
WAY OF LIFE
LATIN WORLD
SHOWTIME
STRICTLY FAMILY
JUST US
EVIL SIDE
DEDICATED RIDERS
AND ALL MY BOYS THE SOLO RIDERS U KNOW WHO U ARE


----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

TRDRDRR TOP!!!!'


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

*T.T.T*


----------



## 1968IMPALACUSTOM (Oct 30, 2007)

LITTLE MAN said:


> HOPE TO SEE THE REST OF THE CLUBS OUT THERE AND YES AGAIN SPECIAL INVITES
> 
> GOODTIMES
> IMPERIALS
> ...


YOU KNOW ILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT THA HOMIE LIL MAN AND HIS CLUB


----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

1968IMPALACUSTOM said:


> YOU KNOW ILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT THA HOMIE LIL MAN AND HIS CLUB


Yeea! (dont sell it homie!!!!)


----------



## Way of Life EST 77 (Aug 16, 2011)

whats up homies this is BIGG STEVE from WAY OF LIFE CC and simon we will be there


----------



## Way of Life EST 77 (Aug 16, 2011)

Way of Life EST 77 said:


> whats up homies this is BIGG STEVE from WAY OF LIFE CC and simon we will be there


 i hadd to open a new account cause they wouldnt let me in with the old one


----------



## LITTLE MAN (Jan 24, 2011)

Way of Life EST 77 said:


> i hadd to open a new account cause they wouldnt let me in with the old one


:thumbsup:


----------



## LITTLE MAN (Jan 24, 2011)

1968IMPALACUSTOM said:


> YOU KNOW ILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT THA HOMIE LIL MAN AND HIS CLUB


THANKS G SEE U THERE


----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

I wish it was Sept. 11, 2011.


----------



## big_JR (Apr 11, 2011)

TTT


----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

SkysDaLimit said:


> It's the end of the summer and you know what that means!! It's time for our annual picnic!! Same place as last year in the city of Paramount @ Progress Park. COME EARLY, parking is limited!! 10am-4pm.
> 
> $5 donation per car, FREE FOOD AND DRINKS FOR ALL!! BBQ grills welcome, no bottles please!!


*TO THE TOP*


----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## MR_C (Mar 22, 2010)

*:thumbsup:*


----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

*This is how it went down last year...*






*
*


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

*SATURDAY this sat august 20th 4PM .. WE ARE STARTING AT CORONA PARK
630 E 6TH ST, CORONA, CA . 4PM MEET UP . 430 ROLLOUT. WE ARE CRUISING 6TH ST, 6TH STREET TURNS INTO MAGNOLIA, MAGNOLIA TURNS INTO MARKET. TOTAL IS 15 MILES . WE ARE THEN GOING TO CRUISE AROUND FAIRMOUNT PARK AND CONTINUE BACK TO MAGNOLIA AND END IT AT THE MEXICAN RESTAURANT AT 4920 VAN BUREN . TOTAL CRUISE IS 22 MILES TOTAL TIME 45 MINS .*


----------



## LIL PETE (Jul 9, 2011)

YES SIR..... B THERE EARLY...... TTT!!!


----------



## LBDANNY1964 (Jun 7, 2011)




----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

LIL PETE said:


> YES SIR..... B THERE EARLY...... TTT!!!


I'll be there Sept. 10th. Is that early enough?


----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Tony bigdog (Apr 8, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## Tony bigdog (Apr 8, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Tony bigdog (Apr 8, 2009)

:h5:.. OK "Fellas" Its about that time... For me to make a new video.... of all of us kicking it and having a good time...Lil Man will be out doing what he do...for me to put together a new video.. some of u have not seen the way the videos come out... if u have not seen how we have r Picinics... look on youtube.. under Illustrious Car Club Picinic....Come out and kick it..:thumbsup:


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

*TODAY , TODAY, TODAY !!! COME AND CRUISE THE BLVD ...4PM CORONA PARK , 430 ROLL OUT ..
630 E 6TH ST, CORONA, CA *









*TODAY , TODAY, TODAY !!! COME AND CRUISE THE BLVD ...4PM CORONA PARK , 430 ROLL OUT ..
630 E 6TH ST, CORONA, CA *


----------



## LITTLE MAN (Jan 24, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## big_JR (Apr 11, 2011)

TTMFT!!


----------



## BIGG JESS (Jun 1, 2011)




----------



## LIL PETE (Jul 9, 2011)

:thumbsup: TTT....... :yes: WHAT'S UP LIL MAN.... IT'S ON & CRACKIN!!!


----------



## LBDANNY1964 (Jun 7, 2011)

Tony bigdog said:


> :h5:.. OK "Fellas" Its about that time... For me to make a new video.... of all of us kicking it and having a good time...Lil Man will be out doing what he do...for me to put together a new video.. some of u have not seen the way the videos come out... if u have not seen how we have r Picinics... look on youtube.. under Illustrious Car Club Picinic....Come out and kick it..:thumbsup:


 tony is that you


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

:h5:


----------



## LITTLE MAN (Jan 24, 2011)

LIL PETE said:


> :thumbsup: TTT....... :yes: WHAT'S UP LIL MAN.... IT'S ON & CRACKIN!!!


:yes:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

SOUTH BOUND WILL BE THERE:thumbsup:


----------



## westside66 (Aug 4, 2006)

You know that "WESTSIDE FAMILIA" will be there showing support to our Illustrious CC homies!


----------



## LIL PETE (Jul 9, 2011)

:yes: TTT..........


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

TTT uffin:


----------



## LITTLE MAN (Jan 24, 2011)

I WISH IT WAS SEP. 11 ALREADY:run:


----------



## 1968IMPALACUSTOM (Oct 30, 2007)

LITTLE MAN said:


> I WISH IT WAS SEP. 11 ALREADY:run:


X1968


----------



## hell razer (Aug 4, 2008)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

You know Millenium will be there representing


----------



## eric64impala (Feb 16, 2007)

TO THE TOP!!!


----------



## cha cho (Aug 15, 2009)

TTT


----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

cha cho said:


> TTT


The homie 10  
Whats up ChaCho


----------



## Tony bigdog (Apr 8, 2009)

:rofl:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## LBDANNY1964 (Jun 7, 2011)




----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

*TO THE TOP FOR THE ILL !!!*


----------



## LITTLE MAN (Jan 24, 2011)

:nicoderm::thumbsup:


----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

LITTLE MAN said:


> :nicoderm::thumbsup:


STTMTTMF!!!! 3 wheelin' in yo front yard!!


----------



## VEINStheONE (Jan 8, 2011)

HIGHCLASS CC WILL BE IN THE HOUSE.......TTT WHAT UP LIL MAN.......:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::sprint:


----------



## big_JR (Apr 11, 2011)

TTMFT!!! 2 MORE WEEKS...


----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

*This is how it went down last year...*






*To The Top for ILLUSTRIOUS, aka "The ILL"*


----------



## LITTLE MAN (Jan 24, 2011)

VEINStheONE said:


> HIGHCLASS CC WILL BE IN THE HOUSE.......TTT WHAT UP LIL MAN.......:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::sprint:


WHATS CRACKIN G SEE U THERE :thumbsup:


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

STREETSTYLE C.C. WILL BE THERE!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LITTLE MAN (Jan 24, 2011)

StreetStyleL.A said:


> STREETSTYLE C.C. WILL BE THERE!!!!!!!!!!!


:thumbsup:


----------



## SSwrvin. (Aug 23, 2011)

iF da Westside Familia gonna be there u know SSwrvin is Definitely gonna be there. U know how we do it LiL Man


----------



## FC PREZ (Aug 25, 2011)

:thumbsup: IT'S ON AND CRACKIN.......TTMFT!!!!


----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

SSwrvin. said:


> iF da Westside Familia gonna be there u know SSwrvin is Definitely gonna be there. U know how we do it LiL Man


SSWRVIN :thumbsup:


----------



## FC PREZ (Aug 25, 2011)

WHAT'S UP WITH THE MENUDO FERNANDO OR LIL MAN I KNOW YOU KNOW THE SPOTS IN PARAMOUNT..............


----------



## LITTLE MAN (Jan 24, 2011)

SSwrvin. said:


> iF da Westside Familia gonna be there u know SSwrvin is Definitely gonna be there. U know how we do it LiL Man


U KNOW :420:


----------



## LITTLE MAN (Jan 24, 2011)

FC PREZ said:


> WHAT'S UP WITH THE MENUDO FERNANDO OR LIL MAN I KNOW YOU KNOW THE SPOTS IN PARAMOUNT..............


WE HAD IT LAST YEAR WE`LL SEE WHATS CRACKIN CARNAL :x:


----------



## FC PREZ (Aug 25, 2011)

:h5: *IT DOESN'T MATTER CARNAL... IT'S GOING TO BE ON AND CRACKIN....*:yes: :yes: :yes: *​TTMFT!!!!*


----------



## 1968IMPALACUSTOM (Oct 30, 2007)

TTT FOR ILLUSTRIOUS PICNIC


----------



## westside66 (Aug 4, 2006)

SSwrvin. said:


> iF da Westside Familia gonna be there u know SSwrvin is Definitely gonna be there. U know how we do it LiL Man


That's right homie, we will be there!


----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

FC PREZ said:


> WHAT'S UP WITH THE MENUDO FERNANDO OR LIL MAN I KNOW YOU KNOW THE SPOTS IN PARAMOUNT..............


Menudo for Sunday Sept. 11, 2011 is on me!!!


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

SkysDaLimit said:


> It's the end of the summer and you know what that means!! It's time for our annual picnic!! Same place as last year in the city of Paramount @ Progress Park. COME EARLY, parking is limited!! 10am-4pm.
> 
> $5 donation per car, FREE FOOD AND DRINKS FOR ALL!! BBQ grills welcome, no bottles please!!
> 
> ...


Yes sir


----------



## LITTLE MAN (Jan 24, 2011)

:420:


----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

TTT


----------



## ourstyle_la (Feb 10, 2010)

:thumbsup: :drama: :rimshot: :run: QVO. ILLUSTRIOUS. CAR


----------



## FC PREZ (Aug 25, 2011)

:thumbsup: GOOD LOOKING OUT WITH THE MENUDO FERNANDO..... IMA NEED IT SUNDAY MORNING....:yes::barf::rofl: I'LL BE CRUDO....


----------



## SkysDaLimit (Apr 8, 2002)

*TWO MORE WEEKS!!! NO CLUB BANNERS PLEASE, THE CITY HAS A ORDINANCE AGAINST IT !!!*


----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

TTT


----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

SkysDaLimit said:


> *TWO MORE WEEKS!!! NO CLUB BANNERS PLEASE, THE CITY HAS A ORDINANCE AGAINST IT !!!*


Yea we all know what club you from anyway.I can't wait!!!!


----------



## ourstyle_la (Feb 10, 2010)

:sprint: :sprint:


----------



## big_JR (Apr 11, 2011)

STTMFT...


----------



## FC PREZ (Aug 25, 2011)

:thumbsup::yes: :thumbsup: TTT!!!


----------



## westside66 (Aug 4, 2006)

FC PREZ said:


> :thumbsup: GOOD LOOKING OUT WITH THE MENUDO FERNANDO..... IMA NEED IT SUNDAY MORNING....:yes::barf::rofl: I'LL BE CRUDO....


OH SNAP, SOMEBODY BRINGING MENUDO, HELLS YEAH THATS GONNA COME IN HANDY!!!


----------



## LITTLE MAN (Jan 24, 2011)

ourstyle_la said:


> :thumbsup: :drama: :rimshot: :run: QVO. ILLUSTRIOUS. CAR


:wave:


----------



## LITTLE MAN (Jan 24, 2011)

1968IMPALACUSTOM said:


> TTT FOR ILLUSTRIOUS PICNIC


QVO FRANK


----------



## VEINStheONE (Jan 8, 2011)

CANT WAIT..........:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

SkysDaLimit said:


> *TWO MORE WEEKS!!! NO CLUB BANNERS PLEASE, THE CITY HAS A ORDINANCE AGAINST IT !!!*



I'll be sure to let Pete know there's no club banners allowed. :rofl:


----------



## AGUA_DULCE_68 (Apr 17, 2009)

presents
*
2nd ANNUAL CAR SHOW/FUNDRAISER*
 in behalf of
* "EL RANCHO HIGH SCHOOL'S" "CROSS COUNTRY TEAM"*

* COME DOWN AND HAVE SOME GOOD FOOD & A GOOD TIME!!!!*

 SUPPORTED BY...
*"STREETLOW MAGAZINE"
"ELECTRO RADIO.com"
"THUMP RECORDS"
"GERMAN BOMBS CC"
"CHOLO DJ"
"JOE LEWIS (POWER 106)
"DIAMOND GIRL PROMOTIONS"
"WEEKENDBOY RECORDS"
"MARK METRO"
"DJ RAY GEE"*
*
"GIVEAWAYS" - "50/50 RAFFLES" - "TROPHY'S FOR SEVERAL CATIGORIES"
*
* "SPOTS ARE LIMITED, SO ARRIVE EARLY"*

*"ALL MEDIA WELCOME"*
*
"ALL CAR CLUBS & SOLO RIDERS, WELCOME"!!!!*


*
$15 - CARS

$10 - MOTORCYCLES

$5 - BIKES & PEDAL CARS

$30 - VENDORS (10 x 10) (NO FOOD VENDORS) (PLEASE CONTACT ME FOR DETAILS)*

*"NO PRE-REGISTRATION" *
__________________________​__________________________​_


*BOMBS (30's to 50's) - 1st, 2nd, 3rd PLACE

60's - 1st & 2nd PLACE

70's - 1st & 2nd PLACE

80's - 1st & 2nd PLACE

90's & UP - 1st & 2nd PLACE

BEST FOR UNDER CONSTRUCTION 1st & 2nd PLACE

MOTORCYCLES - 1st & 2nd PLACE

LOWRIDER BIKES - 1st & 2nd PLACE

PEDAL CARS - 1st & 2nd PLACE

VW's - 1st & 2nd PLACE

TRUCK (EL CAMINO, BLAZERS, BOMB TRUCK) - 1st & 2nd PLACE

BEST OF SHOW

"CAR CLUB PARTICIPATION" 
**(WITH MOST CARS IN ATTENDANCE)*
*
FOR MORE INFO: DANNY (D.J. BUGSSY) - (562) 316-3743*

*CHECK OUT THE FACEBOOK EVENT PAGE....*
*
https://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=203326686386610

THANK YOU, AND HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE THERE AGAIN!!!*:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

TTT


----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

TTMFT


----------



## VEINStheONE (Jan 8, 2011)

TTT......:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 1968IMPALACUSTOM (Oct 30, 2007)

LITTLE MAN said:


> QVO FRANK


WHATS UP G CANT WAIT TILL UR CLUBS PICNIC GONA START THA WEEKEND GOOD WIT A CRUISE NIGHT AT PDOGS ON FRIDAY N CHILLIN AT UR CLUBS PICNIC ON SUNDAY CANT GET ANY BETTER THAN THAT


----------



## FC PREZ (Aug 25, 2011)

FERNANDOZ said:


> I'll be sure to let Pete know there's no club banners allowed. :rofl:


:rofl: *GOOD LOOKING OUT FERNANDO...........:rofl:LOL......SHHHHH......*


----------



## VEINStheONE (Jan 8, 2011)

TTT.........


----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

FERNANDOZ said:


> I'll be sure to let Pete know there's no club banners allowed. :rofl:





FC PREZ said:


> :rofl: *GOOD LOOKING OUT FERNANDO...........:rofl:LOL......SHHHHH......*


:rofl::roflmao::biggrin:


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

TTT


----------



## LITTLE MAN (Jan 24, 2011)

TTT:420:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY (May 23, 2009)

LITTLE MAN said:


> HOPE TO SEE THE REST OF THE CLUBS OUT THERE AND YES AGAIN SPECIAL INVITES
> 
> GOODTIMES
> IMPERIALS
> ...


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

11 more days!!!


----------



## Junior LOC (Jun 19, 2011)

FERNANDOZ said:


> 11 more days!!!


:thumbsup:


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)

LITTLE MAN said:


> HOPE TO SEE THE REST OF THE CLUBS OUT THERE AND YES AGAIN SPECIAL INVITES
> 
> GOODTIMES
> IMPERIALS
> ...


We will be there


----------



## Junior LOC (Jun 19, 2011)

There are currently 2 users browsing this thread. (2 members and 0 guests)

*Junior LOC* 
*MI 71*


----------



## Junior LOC (Jun 19, 2011)

TTMFT for "The ILL" Picninc!! 

*DEDICATION 818* showing Support!


----------



## LITTLE MAN (Jan 24, 2011)

1968IMPALACUSTOM said:


> WHATS UP G CANT WAIT TILL UR CLUBS PICNIC GONA START THA WEEKEND GOOD WIT A CRUISE NIGHT AT PDOGS ON FRIDAY N CHILLIN AT UR CLUBS PICNIC ON SUNDAY CANT GET ANY BETTER THAN THAT


CAN`T FORGET THE BOYS FROM MILLENIUM AND STRICTLY FAMILY ON SATURDAY THERE HAVING A CRUISE NIGHT IN ARTESIA ITS GONNA CRACK THAT WHOLE WEEKEND IS GONNA CRACK BRING SOME O.C. HOES WITH U :boink:


----------



## LITTLE MAN (Jan 24, 2011)

QVO WESTSIDE


----------



## LITTLE MAN (Jan 24, 2011)

MI 71 said:


> We will be there



SHO U RITE CARNALuffin:


----------



## LITTLE MAN (Jan 24, 2011)

Junior LOC said:


> TTMFT for "The ILL" Picninc!!
> 
> *DEDICATION 818* showing Support!


THATS RITE THE W.S.F. VALLE SHOWING LOVE, MUCH RESPECT HOPE U ALL CAN MAKE IT :h5:


----------



## Junior LOC (Jun 19, 2011)

LITTLE MAN said:


> THATS RITE THE W.S.F. VALLE SHOWING LOVE, MUCH RESPECT HOPE U ALL CAN MAKE IT :h5:


*We will be there Homie!!*


----------



## Junior LOC (Jun 19, 2011)

There are currently 2 users browsing this thread. (2 members and 0 guests)

*Junior LOC* 
*mr.glasshouse*+ 


*DEDICATION 818 *In Tha House!


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## FC PREZ (Aug 25, 2011)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: *THAT WHOLE WEEKEND IS GOING TO CRACK.... TTMFT!!!! 9TH, 10TH, & 11TH*........:h5::drama::boink::rimshot::yes:


----------



## FC PREZ (Aug 25, 2011)

* LIL MAN.... TRUCHA ANABELLE HAS A REGAL IN THE MAKING IT WILL BE OUT SWINGING SOON....SHE SAID.... DAD I GOT LIL MAN'S BACK.......THAT'S TIGHT....:thumbsup:
*


----------



## LBDANNY1964 (Jun 7, 2011)




----------



## LITTLE MAN (Jan 24, 2011)

FC PREZ said:


> * LIL MAN.... TRUCHA ANABELLE HAS A REGAL IN THE MAKING IT WILL BE OUT SWINGING SOON....SHE SAID.... DAD I GOT LIL MAN'S BACK.......THAT'S TIGHT....:thumbsup:
> 
> AWWW DALMMM:worship:GOT TO GIVE CREDIT WERE ITS DUE :yes: BABYGIRL`S A RIDER :guns:G-BODY CLICK :machinegun:*


----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

FC PREZ said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: *THAT WHOLE WEEKEND IS GOING TO CRACK.... TTMFT!!!! 9TH, 10TH, & 11TH*........:h5::drama::boink::rimshot::yes:


The NIEMF, TEMF & ELEVEMF!!!


----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

:run:


----------



## FC PREZ (Aug 25, 2011)

SkysDaLimit said:


> It's the end of the summer and you know what that means!! It's time for our annual picnic!! Same place as last year in the city of Paramount @ Progress Park. COME EARLY, parking is limited!! 10am-4pm.
> 
> $5 donation per car, FREE FOOD AND DRINKS FOR ALL!! BBQ grills welcome, no bottles please!!
> 
> ...


----------



## LITTLE MAN (Jan 24, 2011)

:420:


----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

LITTLE MAN said:


> HOPE TO SEE THE REST OF THE CLUBS OUT THERE AND YES AGAIN SPECIAL INVITES
> 
> GOODTIMES
> IMPERIALS
> ...


 :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: TTT


----------



## LITTLE MAN (Jan 24, 2011)

WHAT UP FRANK TIME TO HIT SUPER MEX:barf:


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)

You guys ready for next Sunday


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

TTT


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

LITTLE MAN said:


> :420:



SUP HOMIE YOU KNOW I'LL BE THERE...TTT


----------



## VEINStheONE (Jan 8, 2011)

*TTMFT....:thumbsup:*


----------



## h82looooz (Jul 15, 2009)

*!!!!BUMP!!!!*


----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

*Hugo "Juice" last ride...*






Our Style L.A. Car Club's Hugo "Juice" last ride on Saturday September 3, 2011. 

At the end of this clip at about the 2:19 minute mark you can see what could be the last footage of him taken in the distance. He almost looks as if he is waving bye to us.

Rest in peace carnal. God bless you. You will be missed.


----------



## LITTLE MAN (Jan 24, 2011)

FERNANDOZ said:


> *Hugo "Juice" last ride...*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WE WILL BE SELLING ANNUAL T-SHIRTS THE DAY OF OUR PICNIC FOR 20$ EA. ALL PROCEEDS WILL GO TO JUICE AND THE OUR STYLE CC FAMILY TO HELP IN ANY WAY NEEDED PLEASE COME AND SUPPORT AND GOD BLESS ALL R.I.P JUICE:angel:LOVE U CARNAL


----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

LITTLE MAN said:


> WE WILL BE SELLING ANNUAL T-SHIRTS THE DAY OF OUR PICNIC FOR 20$ EA. ALL PROCEEDS WILL GO TO JUICE AND THE OUR STYLE CC FAMILY TO HELP IN ANY WAY NEEDED PLEASE COME AND SUPPORT AND GOD BLESS ALL R.I.P JUICE:angel:LOVE U CARNAL


----------



## Junior LOC (Jun 19, 2011)

TTMFT for the Illustrious Picnic this Sunday the 11th!!


----------



## Junior LOC (Jun 19, 2011)

:nicoderm:


----------



## SkysDaLimit (Apr 8, 2002)

***** LOCATION CHANGE FOR THE PICNIC ******

HOLLYDALE PARK
5407 MONROE AVE
SOUTHGATE CA 90280

SORRY FOR THE LAST MINUTE CHANGE, WE WANT TO BE ABLE TO ACCOMODATE AS MANY PEOPLE AND CARS AS POSSIBLE TO BE ABLE TO COLLECT DONATION FOR HUGO AND OUR STYLE CAR CLUB. 












***** LOCATION CHANGE FOR THE PICNIC ******


----------



## h82looooz (Jul 15, 2009)

WE WILL BE SELLING ANNUAL T-SHIRTS THE DAY OF OUR PICNIC FOR 20$ EA. ALL PROCEEDS WILL GO TO JUICE AND THE OUR STYLE CC FAMILY TO HELP IN ANY WAY NEEDED PLEASE COME AND SUPPORT AND GOD BLESS ALL R.I.P JUICE:angel:LOVE U CARNAL


----------



## h82looooz (Jul 15, 2009)

*!!!!BUMP!!!!*


----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

TTT


----------



## h82looooz (Jul 15, 2009)

*BUMP!!!!*


----------



## Junior LOC (Jun 19, 2011)

AM


----------



## Junior LOC (Jun 19, 2011)

TTMFT


----------



## Junior LOC (Jun 19, 2011)

SkysDaLimit said:


> ***** LOCATION CHANGE FOR THE PICNIC ******
> 
> HOLLYDALE PARK
> 5407 MONROE AVE
> ...


:thumbsup:

*DEDICATION 818 *will be there Homies


----------



## Junior LOC (Jun 19, 2011)




----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

TTT


----------



## LBDANNY1964 (Jun 7, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YwIp6...layer_embedded :angel:


----------



## OG 61 (Sep 27, 2008)

T


T


T


----------



## Junior LOC (Jun 19, 2011)

T
T
M
F
T


----------



## Junior LOC (Jun 19, 2011)

TTT for "The ILL"


----------



## westside66 (Aug 4, 2006)

SkysDaLimit said:


> ***** LOCATION CHANGE FOR THE PICNIC ******
> 
> HOLLYDALE PARK
> 5407 MONROE AVE
> ...


NO PRO BLEM O, WESTSIDE FAMILIA WILL BE THERE! :thumbsup:


----------



## Junior LOC (Jun 19, 2011)

There are currently 3 users browsing this thread. (3 members and 0 guests)

*Junior LOC* 
*Lil Spanks* 
*big_JR*


----------



## LBDANNY1964 (Jun 7, 2011)

h82looooz said:


> WE WILL BE SELLING ANNUAL T-SHIRTS THE DAY OF OUR PICNIC FOR 20$ EA. ALL PROCEEDS WILL GO TO JUICE AND THE OUR STYLE CC FAMILY TO HELP IN ANY WAY NEEDED PLEASE COME AND SUPPORT AND GOD BLESS ALL R.I.P JUICE:angel:LOVE U CARNAL PLEASE COME AND SUPPORT


----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

To the Top for the ILL!


----------



## OG 61 (Sep 27, 2008)

Bump for HUGO :angel:


----------



## rolldawg213 (May 3, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## hell razer (Aug 4, 2008)

TTMFT!!!


:thumbsup:


----------



## mrJunebug1962 (Oct 19, 2010)

Delegation will be there


----------



## big_JR (Apr 11, 2011)

SkysDaLimit said:


> ***** LOCATION CHANGE FOR THE PICNIC ******HOLLYDALE PARK5407 MONROE AVESOUTHGATE CA 90280SORRY FOR THE LAST MINUTE CHANGE, WE WANT TO BE ABLE TO ACCOMODATE AS MANY PEOPLE AND CARS AS POSSIBLE TO BE ABLE TO COLLECT DONATION FOR HUGO AND OUR STYLE CAR CLUB.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 WESTBOUND WILL STILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT THE ILL....


----------



## h82looooz (Jul 15, 2009)

*T.T.T.!*


----------



## h82looooz (Jul 15, 2009)

*T.T.T!!!!*


----------



## FC PREZ (Aug 25, 2011)

*FOREVER CLOWN'N C.C. WILL B THERE TO SUPPORT TTMFT!!! "RIDE IN PEACE HUGO":yessad:*


----------



## h82looooz (Jul 15, 2009)

A benefit Comedy Show, Concert, and celebration to raise much needed funds for the familes of Hugo Sixtos, VP of "Our Style" car club, whos life was cut short as a victim of a drunk driver. funds will also aid Hugo Vidales, who remains hospitalized due to said accident.

Confirmed to appear and perform is Hank Castro from
"Thee Midnighters" 

Plus a line up of some of LA'S funniest comedians. Scheduled to perform: Cochino Rojas, Armando Cosio, Skillz Hudson, Jose, Hoozay" Velasquez, and hosted by Cisco Clemente.

Surprise Guests, DJ music, Classic rides, and a celebration of life to a fallen friend.
Come and support this great cause.

tix will go fast $20 (or 2 x $30)

More info contact Tatoo Joe (Vintage Bombs) (562) 212-6449

line up subject to change, this announcement will be updated as more celebrities / acts confirm


----------



## h82looooz (Jul 15, 2009)

[h=2]







[/h]*BUMP!!!*​


----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

TTT


----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)

STREETSTYLE WILL BE THERE R.I.P HUGO


----------



## big_JR (Apr 11, 2011)

BUMP


----------



## LBDANNY1964 (Jun 7, 2011)

*T.T.T!!!!*


----------



## MR.MIKE63GT (May 14, 2010)

GOODTIMES WILL BE THERE :thumbsup: R.I.P HUGO :angel: TTT


----------



## AGUA_DULCE_68 (Apr 17, 2009)

_*REMEMBER.....IT'S FOR THE KIDS*_:thumbsup:










presents
*
2nd ANNUAL CAR SHOW/FUNDRAISER*
 in behalf of
* "EL RANCHO HIGH SCHOOL'S" "CROSS COUNTRY TEAM"*

* COME DOWN AND HAVE SOME GOOD FOOD & A GOOD TIME!!!!*

 SUPPORTED BY...
*"STREETLOW MAGAZINE"
"ELECTRO RADIO.com"
"THUMP RECORDS"
"GERMAN BOMBS CC"
"CHOLO DJ"
"JOE LEWIS (POWER 106)
"DIAMOND GIRL PROMOTIONS"
"WEEKENDBOY RECORDS"
"MARK METRO"
"DJ RAY GEE"*
*
"GIVEAWAYS" - "50/50 RAFFLES" - "TROPHY'S FOR SEVERAL CATIGORIES"
*
* "SPOTS ARE LIMITED, SO ARRIVE EARLY"*

*"ALL MEDIA WELCOME"*
*
"ALL CAR CLUBS & SOLO RIDERS, WELCOME"!!!!

**JOE LEWIS - "POWER 106"
 ERIC M - "KROQ"
 DJ PINKY - "99.1 KGGI"

AND NOW...."POWER 106" ARTIST..... 
"MANN" performing his hits,
"BUZZIN" & "RETURN OF THE MACK!!!!*
 


*
$15 - CARS

$10 - MOTORCYCLES

$5 - BIKES & PEDAL CARS

$30 - VENDORS (10 x 10) (NO FOOD VENDORS) (PLEASE CONTACT ME FOR DETAILS)*

*"NO PRE-REGISTRATION" *
__________________________​__________________________​_


*BOMBS (30's to 50's) - 1st, 2nd, 3rd PLACE

60's - 1st & 2nd PLACE

70's - 1st & 2nd PLACE

80's - 1st & 2nd PLACE

90's & UP - 1st & 2nd PLACE

BEST FOR UNDER CONSTRUCTION 1st & 2nd PLACE

MOTORCYCLES - 1st & 2nd PLACE

LOWRIDER BIKES - 1st & 2nd PLACE

PEDAL CARS - 1st & 2nd PLACE

VW's - 1st & 2nd PLACE

TRUCK (EL CAMINO, BLAZERS, BOMB TRUCK) - 1st & 2nd PLACE

BEST OF SHOW

"CAR CLUB PARTICIPATION" 
**(WITH MOST CARS IN ATTENDANCE)*
*
FOR MORE INFO: DANNY (D.J. BUGSSY) - (562) 316-3743*

*CHECK OUT THE FACEBOOK EVENT PAGE....*
*
https://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=203326686386610

THANK YOU, AND HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE THERE AGAIN!!!*:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## SkysDaLimit (Apr 8, 2002)

SEE EVERYONE TOMORROW!! FOR ME, TOMORROW WILL BE A SPECIAL DAY, DEFINATELY ONE TO REMEMBER!! 

THANKS FOR EVERYONES PARTICIPATION IN ADVANCE!!!!


----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Way of Life EST 77 (Aug 16, 2011)

TTMFKNT WAY OF LIFE LOS ANGELES WILL BE THERE


----------



## rolldawg213 (May 3, 2010)

On the way to the park:thumbsup:


----------



## AGUA_DULCE_68 (Apr 17, 2009)

I do have to say, I always do my reasearch and never step on any car clubs toes, as I been taught from my father, founder of Together CC. I had my date set for a couple of months now. For whatever circimstances, you changed your to my date. Now, my show does not benifit me, only the kids, who are now lgoing to lose out now. Many kids now, that are less fortunate, will lose out due to this change. Wether or not you know who D.J. BUGSSY PRODUCTIONS is, I still roll with a car club as well. I speak from myself and from the kids....thanks alot.


----------



## MR NOPAL (Feb 28, 2004)

Good turnout alot of clean cars,


----------



## MR NOPAL (Feb 28, 2004)

Cars still arriving


----------



## Junior LOC (Jun 19, 2011)

MR NOPAL said:


> Good turnout alot of clean cars,


Nice turn out... I wish I could of made it to this Picninc. Unfortunately my 4 year old Nephew had an Emergency Surgery Yesterday and I have to go visit him. He just got discharged an hour ago.

Im glad the Illustrious Picnic turned out good though! :thumbsup:


----------



## del toro (Aug 13, 2008)

NICE PICNNIC ILLUSTRIOUS C.C GOOD TURN OUT UNIDOS C.C HAD A GOOD TIME N THANKS FOR THE FOOD N DRINKS


----------



## OKJessie (Mar 1, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## TIKI_TIKI (Aug 31, 2011)

*HAD LOTS OF FUN THANKS TO ALL THE CLUBS THAT FEAD ME LOL
*


----------



## delinquint 61 (Jun 2, 2009)

had a good time, thanx Illustrious C.C. looked like a good turn out


----------



## lowlow95 (Dec 5, 2005)

Had a good time out there with all the homies... Thank you illustrious CC for everything


----------



## Tony bigdog (Apr 8, 2009)

Thanks to every one that came out today...


----------



## traffictowing (Jun 18, 2008)

STYLISTICS LOS ANGELES HAD A GREAT TIME AT THE ILLUSTRIOUS C.C. PICNIC THANKS FOR EVERYTHING ....


----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)

STREETSTYLE L,A HAD A GREAT TIME THANKS TO ILLUSTRIOUS C.C BUT THE DAY WAS FOR ARE FALLIN BROTHER HUGO SIXTOS RIDE IN PEACE BRO AND WATCH OVER ALL OF THE CLUBS OUT RIDEIN FOR YOU :angel::angel::angel:


----------



## rolldawg213 (May 3, 2010)

LA GENTE C.C had a good time!!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Way of Life EST 77 (Aug 16, 2011)

Gracias to the homies from ILLUSTRIOUScc .BIGG STEVE and the WAY of LIFEcc famillia se la Paso de aquellas RIP TO THE HOMIE HUGO GONE AND WILL NEVER BE FORGOTTEN


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

AGUA_DULCE_68 said:


> I do have to say, I always do my reasearch and never step on any car clubs toes, as I been taught from my father, founder of Together CC. I had my date set for a couple of months now. For whatever circimstances, you changed your to my date. Now, my show does not benifit me, only the kids, who are now lgoing to lose out now. Many kids now, that are less fortunate, will lose out due to this change. Wether or not you know who D.J. BUGSSY PRODUCTIONS is, I still roll with a car club as well. I speak from myself and from the kids....thanks alot.


 :yessad: YEAH DAT WAS PRETTY [email protected] UP!! OH WELL! :dunno:


----------



## SkysDaLimit (Apr 8, 2002)

AGUA_DULCE_68 said:


> I do have to say, I always do my reasearch and never step on any car clubs toes, as I been taught from my father, founder of Together CC. I had my date set for a couple of months now. For whatever circimstances, you changed your to my date. Now, my show does not benifit me, only the kids, who are now lgoing to lose out now. Many kids now, that are less fortunate, will lose out due to this change. Wether or not you know who D.J. BUGSSY PRODUCTIONS is, I still roll with a car club as well. I speak from myself and from the kids....thanks alot.


SORRY FOR THE CONFUSION, BUT THIS IS THE THIRD YEAR WE DO THIS EVENT AT THIS TIME OF THE YEAR ON THIS SIDE OF TOWN.

WE DID NOT CHANGE THE DATE, BUT THE LOCATION. WE SENT OUT INVITATIONS TO THE CLUBS THAT WE KICK IT WITH. NO FLYERS, NO TROPHIES, NO POSTERS.

WE CHARGED $0 TO GET IN, TOOK DONATIONS FOR A FALLEN RYDER AND MADE NO PROFIT. 

I DON'T SEE WHERE THE CONFLICT WAS OR WHERE WE STEPPED ON TOES. 

PLEASE REVIEW OUR TOPICS FROM PAST EVENTS FOR YOUR FUTURE SCHEDULING, GRACIAS 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/21-shows-events/229887-end-summer-classic-2009-sept-12th.html
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/21-shows-events/275624-illustrious-car-club-picnic.html


----------



## LITTLE MAN (Jan 24, 2011)

SkysDaLimit said:


> SORRY FOR THE CONFUSION, BUT THIS IS THE THIRD YEAR WE DO THIS EVENT AT THIS TIME OF THE YEAR ON THIS SIDE OF TOWN.
> 
> WE DID NOT CHANGE THE DATE, BUT THE LOCATION. WE SENT OUT INVITATIONS TO THE CLUBS THAT WE KICK IT WITH. NO FLYERS, NO TROPHIES, NO POSTERS.
> 
> ...


SHIT! I COULDN`T HAVE SAID IT BETTER CARNAL ILLUSTRIOUS CC TTMFT GREAT TURN OUT AND ONCE AGAIN GRACIAS TO ALL WHO SUPPORTED FOR OUR BRO JUICE:angel:R.I.P


----------



## SkysDaLimit (Apr 8, 2002)

DON'T KNOW WHO TO THANK FIRST FOR TODAYS EVENT, EVERYTHING WENT FLAWLESSLY AND ENJOYED AN UNFORGETABLE DAY AT THE PARK TODAY.

1) MY CLUB MEMBERS FOR COMING THROUGH AND HOSTING ALL DAY!!!
2) ALL THE CAR CLUBS THAT CAME OUT WITH THE RANFLAS AND DONATED FOR A GOOD CAUSE
3) OUR STYLE CAR CLUB FOR ALLOWING US TO SHARE THE BURDEN AND MAKE GOOD MEMORIES TO REPLACE THE BAD ONES

NEXT STOP LAS VEGAS!!!!


----------



## LITTLE MAN (Jan 24, 2011)

SkysDaLimit said:


> DON'T KNOW WHO TO THANK FIRST FOR TODAYS EVENT, EVERYTHING WENT FLAWLESSLY AND ENJOYED AN UNFORGETABLE DAY AT THE PARK TODAY.
> 
> 1) MY CLUB MEMBERS FOR COMING THROUGH AND HOSTING ALL DAY!!!
> 2) ALL THE CAR CLUBS THAT CAME OUT WITH THE RANFLAS AND DONATED FOR A GOOD CAUSE
> ...


:shocked::yes:


----------



## VEINStheONE (Jan 8, 2011)

*HIGHCLASS CC HAD A GOOD TIME OUT THERE WITH ILLUSTRIOUS CC.....R.I.P. HUGO SIXTOS WISH U COULD HAVE BEEN HERE TO SEE HOW MUCH LOVE UR FELLOW LOWRIDERS ARE SHOWING YOU......WE MISS U CARNAL......:angel::angel::angel:*


----------



## Tony bigdog (Apr 8, 2009)

TTT


----------



## traffictowing (Jun 18, 2008)

SkysDaLimit said:


> DON'T KNOW WHO TO THANK FIRST FOR TODAYS EVENT, EVERYTHING WENT FLAWLESSLY AND ENJOYED AN UNFORGETABLE DAY AT THE PARK TODAY.1) MY CLUB MEMBERS FOR COMING THROUGH AND HOSTING ALL DAY!!!2) ALL THE CAR CLUBS THAT CAME OUT WITH THE RANFLAS AND DONATED FOR A GOOD CAUSE3) OUR STYLE CAR CLUB FOR ALLOWING US TO SHARE THE BURDEN AND MAKE GOOD MEMORIES TO REPLACE THE BAD ONESNEXT STOP LAS VEGAS!!!!


 WELL SAID BROTHER STYLISTICS LOS ANGELES WOULD LIKE TO THANK EVERYBODY MENTIONED .......


----------



## Junior LOC (Jun 19, 2011)

There are currently 7 users browsing this thread. (2 members and 5 guests)

*Junior LOC* 
*mrJunebug1962*


----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)

:thumbsup:


SkysDaLimit said:


> DON'T KNOW WHO TO THANK FIRST FOR TODAYS EVENT, EVERYTHING WENT FLAWLESSLY AND ENJOYED AN UNFORGETABLE DAY AT THE PARK TODAY.
> 
> 1) MY CLUB MEMBERS FOR COMING THROUGH AND HOSTING ALL DAY!!!
> 2) ALL THE CAR CLUBS THAT CAME OUT WITH THE RANFLAS AND DONATED FOR A GOOD CAUSE
> ...


----------



## big_JR (Apr 11, 2011)

GRACIAS TO THE ILLUSTRIOUS FAM. FOR HOSTING A FUN AND MEMORABLE SUMMER ENDING EVENT WESTBOUND HAD A GOOD TIME..... CAN'T WAIT FOR THE NEXT ONE... RIDE IN PEACE HUGO SIXTO...


----------



## rapmaster_90201 (Aug 1, 2008)

DEVOTIONS CC HAD A GREAT TIME


----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

We had a good time as always, Thank you ILLUSTRIOUS 
It was nice to see everyone showing love for Juice and family. 

....oh And David from Westside Familia had my ass rollin' hahahahah!!!


----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)

Best Of Friends had a good time!


----------



## JB45 (Jan 9, 2010)

HAD A GOOD TIME OUT THERE, GOOD LOOKIN OUT AGAIN ILLUSTRIOUS CC :thumbsup:


----------



## 1968IMPALACUSTOM (Oct 30, 2007)

1ST TYME GOIN TO THERE PICNIC AND HAD A GOODTYME THANKS ILLUSTRIOUS CC SEE U GUYS AT THA NEXT ONE :thumbsup:


----------



## LITTLE MAN (Jan 24, 2011)

MR NOPAL said:


> Good turnout alot of clean cars,


NICE PICS THANKS FOR COMING OUT AND SHOWING LOVE L.A. CARTEL SEE U NEXT YR:thumbsup:


----------



## LITTLE MAN (Jan 24, 2011)

Junior LOC said:


> Nice turn out... I wish I could of made it to this Picninc. Unfortunately my 4 year old Nephew had an Emergency Surgery Yesterday and I have to go visit him. He just got discharged an hour ago.
> 
> Im glad the Illustrious Picnic turned out good though! :thumbsup:


GRACIAS, HOPE UR NEPHEW GETS WELL SOON


----------



## LITTLE MAN (Jan 24, 2011)

del toro said:


> NICE PICNNIC ILLUSTRIOUS C.C GOOD TURN OUT UNIDOS C.C HAD A GOOD TIME N THANKS FOR THE FOOD N DRINKS


GRACIAS UNIDOS FOR THE LOVE AND SUPPORT SEE U NEXT YR BROS:thumbsup:


----------



## LITTLE MAN (Jan 24, 2011)

SOLO-STYLE said:


> :thumbsup:


:h5:


----------



## LITTLE MAN (Jan 24, 2011)

TIKI_TIKI said:


> *HAD LOTS OF FUN THANKS TO ALL THE CLUBS THAT FEAD ME LOL
> *


:loco:THANKS FOR COMING CARNAL NEXT YR ITS ON AGAIN


----------



## LITTLE MAN (Jan 24, 2011)

delinquint 61 said:


> had a good time, thanx Illustrious C.C. looked like a good turn out


GRACIAS CARNALES SEE U NEXT YR MUCH LOVE :thumbsup:


----------



## LITTLE MAN (Jan 24, 2011)

lowlow95 said:


> Had a good time out there with all the homies... Thank you illustrious CC for everything


MILLENIUM WAS IN THE HOUSE GRACIAS FOR ALL THE LOVE AND SUPPORT NEXT YR WE DO IT AGAIN CARNALES:thumbsup:


----------



## LITTLE MAN (Jan 24, 2011)

traffictowing said:


> STYLISTICS LOS ANGELES HAD A GREAT TIME AT THE ILLUSTRIOUS C.C. PICNIC THANKS FOR EVERYTHING ....


STYLISTICS LIKE ALWAYS BACKING UP THE CAUSE DOWN LIKE ALWAYS GRACIAS CARNALES :thumbsup:


----------



## LITTLE MAN (Jan 24, 2011)

HARBOR RIDER said:


> STREETSTYLE L,A HAD A GREAT TIME THANKS TO ILLUSTRIOUS C.C BUT THE DAY WAS FOR ARE FALLIN BROTHER HUGO SIXTOS RIDE IN PEACE BRO AND WATCH OVER ALL OF THE CLUBS OUT RIDEIN FOR YOU :angel::angel::angel:


MY BOYS STREETSTYLE IN THE HOUSE GRACIAS FOR THE LOVE :thumbsup:


----------



## LITTLE MAN (Jan 24, 2011)

rolldawg213 said:


> LA GENTE C.C had a good time!!!!!!:thumbsup:


LA GENTE WAS DEFINITELY IN THE HOUSE GRACIAS BROS :thumbsup:


----------



## LITTLE MAN (Jan 24, 2011)

Way of Life EST 77 said:


> Gracias to the homies from ILLUSTRIOUScc .BIGG STEVE and the WAY of LIFEcc famillia se la Paso de aquellas RIP TO THE HOMIE HUGO GONE AND WILL NEVER BE FORGOTTEN


GRACIAS WAY OF LIFE FOR THE LOVE AND SUPPORT:thumbsup:


----------



## LITTLE MAN (Jan 24, 2011)

VEINStheONE said:


> *HIGHCLASS CC HAD A GOOD TIME OUT THERE WITH ILLUSTRIOUS CC.....R.I.P. HUGO SIXTOS WISH U COULD HAVE BEEN HERE TO SEE HOW MUCH LOVE UR FELLOW LOWRIDERS ARE SHOWING YOU......WE MISS U CARNAL......:angel::angel::angel:*


HIGH CLASS IN THE HOUSE MUCH LOVE AND RESPECT GRACIAS POR TODO :thumbsup:


----------



## FC PREZ (Aug 25, 2011)

*FOREVER CLOWN'N C.C. HAD A GREAT TIME!!! SINCE FRIDAY.... THANK'S ILLUSTRIOUS C.C. :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:*


----------



## LITTLE MAN (Jan 24, 2011)

big_JR said:


> GRACIAS TO THE ILLUSTRIOUS FAM. FOR HOSTING A FUN AND MEMORABLE SUMMER ENDING EVENT WESTBOUND HAD A GOOD TIME..... CAN'T WAIT FOR THE NEXT ONE... RIDE IN PEACE HUGO SIXTO...


GRACIAS WESTBOUND LIKE ALWAYS MUCH LOVE SEE U NEXT YR:thumbsup:


----------



## LITTLE MAN (Jan 24, 2011)

rapmaster_90201 said:


> DEVOTIONS CC HAD A GREAT TIME


GRACIAS DEVOTIONS FOR THE LOVE AND SUPPORT :thumbsup:


----------



## LITTLE MAN (Jan 24, 2011)

FERNANDOZ said:


> We had a good time as always, Thank you ILLUSTRIOUS
> It was nice to see everyone showing love for Juice and family.
> 
> ....oh And David from Westside Familia had my ass rollin' hahahahah!!!


THANKS FERNY FOR ALWAYS NO MATTER WHAT IT IS WE DO U ALWAYS COME THROUGH WESTBOUND RIDER:thumbsup:


----------



## LITTLE MAN (Jan 24, 2011)

AmericanBully4Life said:


> Best Of Friends had a good time!


THANKS BEST OF FRIENDS FOR THE LOVE AND SUPPORT :thumbsup:


----------



## LITTLE MAN (Jan 24, 2011)

JB45 said:


> HAD A GOOD TIME OUT THERE, GOOD LOOKIN OUT AGAIN ILLUSTRIOUS CC :thumbsup:


THANK U BRO FOR THE LOVE AND SUPPORT COME AROUND MORE OFTEN SOLO BOLO:thumbsup:


----------



## LITTLE MAN (Jan 24, 2011)

1968IMPALACUSTOM said:


> 1ST TYME GOIN TO THERE PICNIC AND HAD A GOODTYME THANKS ILLUSTRIOUS CC SEE U GUYS AT THA NEXT ONE :thumbsup:


O.C. FRANK WAS IN THE HOUSE GRACIAS FOR COMING THROUGH G SEE U ON THE STREETS CARNAL AND NEXT YR :thumbsup:


----------



## LITTLE MAN (Jan 24, 2011)

FC PREZ said:


> *FOREVER CLOWN'N C.C. HAD A GREAT TIME!!! SINCE FRIDAY.... THANK'S ILLUSTRIOUS C.C. :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:*


THANK U BROS FOREVER CLOWN`N IN THE HOUSE :h5:


----------



## impalagy67 (Dec 19, 2005)

hey lil homie you need to post more pics, and again thanks to all that came out and enjoyed themselves and to remeber one of our fallen riders Hugo Sixtos.......ride in peace you wont be forgotten


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

YOU KNOW SOUTHBOUND HAD A BLAST OUT THERE KICKING IT WITH ALL THE HOMIES OF COURSE, THANK YOU ILLUSTRIOUS FOR THE HOSPITALITY...REST IN PEACE MR. SIXTOS.:angel:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

REALLY GOOD TURNOUT....HOPE ALL THESE FUNDRAISERS FOR THE HOMIES GIVES THEM THE HELP THEY NEED :yessad:


----------



## BLOB (Oct 24, 2007)

CITY KINGS C.C. HAD A GOOD TIME


----------



## MR.MIKE63GT (May 14, 2010)

I HAD A GOODTIMES :thumbsup: THANKS YOU ILLUSTRIOS TILL NEXT TIME :thumbsup:


----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)

ROYAL IMAGE WOULD LIKE TO THANK ILLUSTRIOUS CC FOR DEVOTING THERE PICNIC TO HELP OUT A FELLOW LOWRIDER CLUB IN TIME OF NEED AND THIS IS WAS ONE OF THOSE TIMES THIS IS WHAT ITS ALL ABOUT WHEN ONE TALKS ABOUT LOWRIDER UNITY CLUBS COMMING TOGETHER TO HELP ONE ANOTHER IN THE WORST OF TIMES NO ONE CAN PLAN WHEN THEY ARE GOING TO LEAVE US AND HUGOS UNTIMELY DEATH WAS SURELY NOT PLANNED AND DEFINATALY NOT WANTED BUT ALL THE CLUBS THAT SUPPORTED THIS EVENT DESERVE A:h5: :thumbsup: FOR COMMING OUT AND HELPING THE OURSTYLE CC IN THERE WHAT IN NO WORDS TO DESCRIBE IS A SAD AND VERY SUDDEN PASSING OF A TRUE DEDICATED LOWRDER MAY HE RIDE PEACE FOREVER :angel:


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

HARBOR RIDER said:


> STREETSTYLE L,A HAD A GREAT TIME THANKS TO ILLUSTRIOUS C.C BUT THE DAY WAS FOR ARE FALLIN BROTHER HUGO SIXTOS RIDE IN PEACE BRO AND WATCH OVER ALL OF THE CLUBS OUT RIDEIN FOR YOU :angel::angel::angel:


WELL SAID CARNAL!!! AND YES STREETSTYLE HAD A GOOD TIME HANGING OUT WITH THE HOMIES AS ALWAYS...R.I.P. HUGO....


----------



## harborarea310 (Dec 2, 2005)

MUFASA said:


> REALLY GOOD TURNOUT....HOPE ALL THESE FUNDRAISERS FOR THE HOMIES GIVES THEM THE HELP THEY NEED :yessad:


 X310


----------



## AGUA_DULCE_68 (Apr 17, 2009)

SkysDaLimit said:


> SORRY FOR THE CONFUSION, BUT THIS IS THE THIRD YEAR WE DO THIS EVENT AT THIS TIME OF THE YEAR ON THIS SIDE OF TOWN.
> 
> WE DID NOT CHANGE THE DATE, BUT THE LOCATION. WE SENT OUT INVITATIONS TO THE CLUBS THAT WE KICK IT WITH. NO FLYERS, NO TROPHIES, NO POSTERS.
> 
> ...




_*MY ORIGINAL POST WENT UP 1 MONTH BEFORE YOU GUYS POSTED YOURS......GO LOOK FOR YOURSELF. THIS WAS MY SECOND YEAR DOING THIS FOR THE KIDS. LOOK, THE DAMAGE IS DONE, AND I ALSO WAS TAKING DONATIONS FOR THE FALLEN HOMIE AND I WASN'T MAKING ANY MONEY FOR THIS, THIS WAS ALL PROFIT FOR THE KIDS AND LIKE I SAID, THEY LOST OUT.....NOT ME!*_


----------



## luv_my58 (Jul 6, 2007)

Thanks Illustrious for a great picnic. And thanks for the support. Many people and car clubs to thank. This has really helped the famiy especially my nieces and Hugos jefita.Bless U All.


----------



## BIGG JESS (Jun 1, 2011)

AGUA_DULCE_68 said:


> _*MY ORIGINAL POST WENT UP 1 MONTH BEFORE YOU GUYS POSTED YOURS......GO LOOK FOR YOURSELF. THIS WAS MY SECOND YEAR DOING THIS FOR THE KIDS. LOOK, THE DAMAGE IS DONE, AND I ALSO WAS TAKING DONATIONS FOR THE FALLEN HOMIE AND I WASN'T MAKING ANY MONEY FOR THIS, THIS WAS ALL PROFIT FOR THE KIDS AND LIKE I SAID, THEY LOST OUT.....NOT ME!*_


ITS NOT ABOUT WHO SET THERE DATE FIRST OR LAST WE DO THIS EVERY YEAR AROUND THE SAME TIME. CAR CLUBS GO WERE THEY WANT TO GO. WE AINT TRYIN TO DOG YOU OUT AND WE ALSO DIDNT PLAN ON THE HOMIE PASSING AWAY. BUT EVEN IF HE DIDNT WE WOULDVE HAD OUR PICNIC ON THAT DAY ANY WAYS. THERE IS ALOT OF SHOWS AND PICNICS THAT HAPPEN ON THE SAME DAY ITS JUST THE WAY IT IS. LIKE I SAID BEFORE CAR CLUBS MAKE THERE OWN DECISIONS ON WERE THEY WANT TO GO! IM NOT TRYIN TO BE A DICK ABOUT IT BUT ITS JUST SOMETHING THAT HAPPENS!


----------



## Tony bigdog (Apr 8, 2009)

Thanks to all that came out for the homie Hugo..and that came out for us... C u next year around the same time..


----------



## harbor area 64 rag (Mar 22, 2009)

someone post more pics of the rides,,,thanks


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

harbor area 64 rag said:


> someone post more pics of the rides,,,thanks


 MAN, THERE WAS A STUPID CLEAN 57 RAG,ON D's, RED, W A ............FORGET IT, U SEE IT EVERYTIME U JUMP IN IT FOR A CRUISE :happysad:


----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

plumjuc said:


> ROYAL IMAGE WOULD LIKE TO THANK ILLUSTRIOUS CC FOR DEVOTING THERE PICNIC TO HELP OUT A FELLOW LOWRIDER CLUB IN TIME OF NEED AND THIS IS WAS ONE OF THOSE TIMES THIS IS WHAT ITS ALL ABOUT WHEN ONE TALKS ABOUT LOWRIDER UNITY CLUBS COMMING TOGETHER TO HELP ONE ANOTHER IN THE WORST OF TIMES NO ONE CAN PLAN WHEN THEY ARE GOING TO LEAVE US AND HUGOS UNTIMELY DEATH WAS SURELY NOT PLANNED AND DEFINATALY NOT WANTED BUT ALL THE CLUBS THAT SUPPORTED THIS EVENT DESERVE A:h5: :thumbsup: FOR COMMING OUT AND HELPING THE OURSTYLE CC IN THERE WHAT IN NO WORDS TO DESCRIBE IS A SAD AND VERY SUDDEN PASSING OF A TRUE DEDICATED LOWRDER MAY HE RIDE PEACE FOREVER :angel:


Well said homie :thumbsup:


----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

BIGG JESS said:


> ITS NOT ABOUT WHO SET THERE DATE FIRST OR LAST WE DO THIS EVERY YEAR AROUND THE SAME TIME. CAR CLUBS GO WERE THEY WANT TO GO. WE AINT TRYIN TO DOG YOU OUT AND WE ALSO DIDNT PLAN ON THE HOMIE PASSING AWAY. BUT EVEN IF HE DIDNT WE WOULDVE HAD OUR PICNIC ON THAT DAY ANY WAYS. THERE IS ALOT OF SHOWS AND PICNICS THAT HAPPEN ON THE SAME DAY ITS JUST THE WAY IT IS. LIKE I SAID BEFORE CAR CLUBS MAKE THERE OWN DECISIONS ON WERE THEY WANT TO GO! IM NOT TRYIN TO BE A DICK ABOUT IT BUT ITS JUST SOMETHING THAT HAPPENS!


:thumbsup:


----------



## TRIXtheRABBITlb (Apr 14, 2007)

AGUA_DULCE_68 said:


> _*MY ORIGINAL POST WENT UP 1 MONTH BEFORE YOU GUYS POSTED YOURS......GO LOOK FOR YOURSELF. THIS WAS MY SECOND YEAR DOING THIS FOR THE KIDS. LOOK, THE DAMAGE IS DONE, AND I ALSO WAS TAKING DONATIONS FOR THE FALLEN HOMIE AND I WASN'T MAKING ANY MONEY FOR THIS, THIS WAS ALL PROFIT FOR THE KIDS AND LIKE I SAID, THEY LOST OUT.....NOT ME!*_



JUS A PERSNAL OPINION ON DIS........ N IMA TRY 2 SAY DIS N DA NICEZ WAY POSSIBL..... I THNK THTZ DISRESPECTFUL 2 CUM ON HERE WIT AL UR NEGATIVITY! SPEAKIN 4 MYSELF N EVRY1 THT MADE DA CHOICE 2 B AT ILLUSTRIOUS PICNIC... WE WER XACTLY WER WE WNTD 2 B ... SUPPORTN HUGO N ILLUSTRIOUSZ SUPPORT 4 OUR STYLE C.C. ALOT OF CLUBS N PPL HAV SUPPORTD UR EVENTS N PARTYZ AS WEL..... JUS THT THER HAPNZ 2 B SOMEONE MOR IMPORTNT AT THIS TIME.... NO OFFENC 2 U.... DEATH HAS NO SHEDUL! I THNK ITZ WRONG 4 U 2 TRY 2 MAK SUM1 FEEL WRONG OR LOOK BAD 4 BEING A REAL FREND!!!!! THT COMMENT "THEY LOST OUT", WUT BOUT OUR LOST????? WE LOST A LIFE!!!!! I PERSNALY WANA THNK ILLUSTIOUS 4 EVRYTHNG, HAD A GREAT TIME, THNKX 4 HAVN HUGOZ BAK....​


----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

TRIXtheRABBITlb said:


> JUS A PERSNAL OPINION ON DIS........ N IMA TRY 2 SAY DIS N DA NICEZ WAY POSSIBL..... I THNK THTZ DISRESPECTFUL 2 CUM ON HERE WIT AL UR NEGATIVITY! SPEAKIN 4 MYSELF N EVRY1 THT MADE DA CHOICE 2 B AT ILLUSTRIOUS PICNIC... WE WER XACTLY WER WE WNTD 2 B ... SUPPORTN HUGO N ILLUSTRIOUSZ SUPPORT 4 OUR STYLE C.C. ALOT OF CLUBS N PPL HAV SUPPORTD UR EVENTS N PARTYZ AS WEL..... JUS THT THER HAPNZ 2 B SOMEONE MOR IMPORTNT AT THIS TIME.... NO OFFENC 2 U.... DEATH HAS NO SHEDUL! I THNK ITZ WRONG 4 U 2 TRY 2 MAK SUM1 FEEL WRONG OR LOOK BAD 4 BEING A REAL FREND!!!!! THT COMMENT "THEY LOST OUT", WUT BOUT OUR LOST????? WE LOST A LIFE!!!!! I PERSNALY WANA THNK ILLUSTIOUS 4 EVRYTHNG, HAD A GREAT TIME, THNKX 4 HAVN HUGOZ BAK.... ​


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## harbor area 64 rag (Mar 22, 2009)

MUFASA said:


> MAN, THERE WAS A STUPID CLEAN 57 RAG,ON D's, RED, W A ............FORGET IT, U SEE IT EVERYTIME U JUMP IN IT FOR A CRUISE :happysad:



cut it out homie!!!!!!!!!!!! did i ever tell you people have said you got down on painting, my skirts, trunk and bumper kit and People think all you do is make hoppers. Did the WATCHER have a good time?


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

harbor area 64 rag said:


> cut it out homie!!!!!!!!!!!! did i ever tell you people have said you got down on painting, my skirts, trunk and bumper kit and People think all you do is make hoppers. Did the WATCHER have a good time?


I JUST GOT LUCKY 

N WATCHER ALWAYS LOVES GOING OUT !!


----------



## JB45 (Jan 9, 2010)

harbor area 64 rag said:


> someone post more pics of the rides,,,thanks


I TOOK A PIK OF DAMN NEAR EVERY RIDE THAT RODE THRU BUT MY MEMORY STICK MUST BE FUCKED UP KUS WHEN I WENT TO POST THEM MOST OF THE FILES WERE KURUPT :banghead: I'LL POST WHAT I GOT IN A MINUTE


----------



## rolldawg213 (May 3, 2010)

MUFASA said:


> I JUST GOT LUCKY
> 
> N WATCHER ALWAYS LOVES GOING OUT !!


this ride is bad azz:thumbsup:


----------



## JB45 (Jan 9, 2010)

JB45 said:


> I TOOK A PIK OF DAMN NEAR EVERY RIDE THAT RODE THRU BUT MY MEMORY STICK MUST BE FUCKED UP KUS WHEN I WENT TO POST THEM MOST OF THE FILES WERE KURUPT :banghead: I'LL POST WHAT I GOT IN A MINUTE


MY BAD ON ALL THE PICS OF THE HOMIE'S RIDES THAT I DIDNT GET TO POST, THERE WERE WAY MORE THAN WHAT I GOT HERE


----------



## JB45 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## JB45 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## LBDANNY1964 (Jun 7, 2011)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


TRIXtheRABBITlb said:


> JUS A PERSNAL OPINION ON DIS........ N IMA TRY 2 SAY DIS N DA NICEZ WAY POSSIBL..... I THNK THTZ DISRESPECTFUL 2 CUM ON HERE WIT AL UR NEGATIVITY! SPEAKIN 4 MYSELF N EVRY1 THT MADE DA CHOICE 2 B AT ILLUSTRIOUS PICNIC... WE WER XACTLY WER WE WNTD 2 B ... SUPPORTN HUGO N ILLUSTRIOUSZ SUPPORT 4 OUR STYLE C.C. ALOT OF CLUBS N PPL HAV SUPPORTD UR EVENTS N PARTYZ AS WEL..... JUS THT THER HAPNZ 2 B SOMEONE MOR IMPORTNT AT THIS TIME.... NO OFFENC 2 U.... DEATH HAS NO SHEDUL! I THNK ITZ WRONG 4 U 2 TRY 2 MAK SUM1 FEEL WRONG OR LOOK BAD 4 BEING A REAL FREND!!!!! THT COMMENT "THEY LOST OUT", WUT BOUT OUR LOST????? WE LOST A LIFE!!!!! I PERSNALY WANA THNK ILLUSTIOUS 4 EVRYTHNG, HAD A GREAT TIME, THNKX 4 HAVN HUGOZ BAK....​


----------



## harbor area 64 rag (Mar 22, 2009)

rolldawg213 said:


> this ride is bad azz:thumbsup:



Thank you Carnal for the comment, I appreciate it.


----------



## h82looooz (Jul 15, 2009)

[h=2]







[/h]A benefit Comedy Show, Concert, and celebration to raise much needed funds for the familes of Hugo Sixtos, VP of "Our Style" car club, whos life was cut short as a victim of a drunk driver. funds will also aid Hugo Vidales, who remains hospitalized due to said accident.

Confirmed to appear and perform is Hank Castro from
"Thee Midnighters" 

Plus a line up of some of LA'S funniest comedians. Scheduled to perform: Cochino Rojas, Armando Cosio, Skillz Hudson, Jose, Hoozay" Velasquez, and hosted by Cisco Clemente.

Surprise Guests, DJ music, Classic rides, and a celebration of life to a fallen friend.
Come and support this great cause.

tix will go fast $20 (or 2 x $30)

More info contact Tatoo Joe (Vintage Bombs) (562) 212-6449

line up subject to change, this announcement will be updated as more celebrities / acts confirm​


----------



## h82looooz (Jul 15, 2009)

*

























































*


----------



## h82looooz (Jul 15, 2009)




----------



## FC PREZ (Aug 25, 2011)

h82looooz said:


> View attachment 362245
> View attachment 362246
> View attachment 362248
> 
> ...



NICE PIXS :thumbsup: TTT!!!!!


----------



## FC PREZ (Aug 25, 2011)

I HEARD THE BAD NEW'S LIL MAN.... ABOUT YOUR LOSS... MY CONDOLENCES TO YOU & YOUR FAMILY :angel:


----------



## South Side Mexican (Oct 8, 2010)

uffin:


MUFASA said:


> MAN, THERE WAS A STUPID CLEAN 57 RAG,ON D's, RED, W A ............FORGET IT, U SEE IT EVERYTIME U JUMP IN IT FOR A CRUISE :happysad:


 *Yeah but you know that 57 aint from your BLOOD BROTHER'S CLUB"ALL EYES ON US are u still gonna join?. Who else is gonna hop your sister in law's Monte Carlo, keep it in your family,. If you want i'll take your plaque back to JUNYA. Bobby is gonna be happy I know you're HOPPY I mean happy.*


----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


TRIXtheRABBITlb said:


> JUS A PERSNAL OPINION ON DIS........ N IMA TRY 2 SAY DIS N DA NICEZ WAY POSSIBL..... I THNK THTZ DISRESPECTFUL 2 CUM ON HERE WIT AL UR NEGATIVITY! SPEAKIN 4 MYSELF N EVRY1 THT MADE DA CHOICE 2 B AT ILLUSTRIOUS PICNIC... WE WER XACTLY WER WE WNTD 2 B ... SUPPORTN HUGO N ILLUSTRIOUSZ SUPPORT 4 OUR STYLE C.C. ALOT OF CLUBS N PPL HAV SUPPORTD UR EVENTS N PARTYZ AS WEL..... JUS THT THER HAPNZ 2 B SOMEONE MOR IMPORTNT AT THIS TIME.... NO OFFENC 2 U.... DEATH HAS NO SHEDUL! I THNK ITZ WRONG 4 U 2 TRY 2 MAK SUM1 FEEL WRONG OR LOOK BAD 4 BEING A REAL FREND!!!!! THT COMMENT "THEY LOST OUT", WUT BOUT OUR LOST????? WE LOST A LIFE!!!!! I PERSNALY WANA THNK ILLUSTIOUS 4 EVRYTHNG, HAD A GREAT TIME, THNKX 4 HAVN HUGOZ BAK....​


----------



## South Side Mexican (Oct 8, 2010)

*WHAT DAMAGE WAS DONE THE FACT YOU WERE BUTT HURT BECAUSE NO ONE SHOWED UP TO YOUR EVENT WHAT U SHOULD'VE DONE IS TWIST EVERYONE'S ARM AND PUT A GUN TO EVERYONE'S HEAD TO FORCE ALL THE PEOPLE WHO SHOWED UP AT THE PICNIC TO GO TO YOUR EVENT LIKE MY BOY LITTLE MAN AND HIS CLUB DID. YOU SHOULD BE ASHAMED ACTING LIKE A CHILD. THERE WAS A COUPLE OF CARS FROM TOGETHER AT ILLUSTRIOUS PICNIC, HOW COME THEY WERE THERE INSTEAD OF BEING THERE WITH U GUYS ?, SOUNDS FUNNY HOME BOY. A MAN LOST HIS LIFE OUR FRIEND. YOU CAN THROW ANOTHER EVENT FOR THE KIDS ANYTIME, HUGO CAN'T. SO IF YOU'RE GONNA HAVE SOME EVENT NOBODY CANNOT HAVE ANYTHING ON THAT DATE CAUSE YOU'RE HAVING SOMETHIN YOU'RE CRAZY HOMIE.DO YOU HAVE ANY IDEA HOW MANY FOOLS ARE TALKING BAAD REALLY BAAD ABOUT YOU COME ON THAT B.S. INSTEAD OF CRYING ABOUT IT YOU SHOULD BE TALKING ABOUT ORGANIZING SOMETHING ELSE FOR THE KIDS, AND IM SURE ALL THE FELLAS FROM FROM OUR SIDE OF TOWN WILL GLADLY SUPPORT YOU GUYS, CHILDREN SHOULD COME FIRST IN OUR EYES NOT FOOLS WHO COMPLAIN ABOUT B.S [email protected] GET AT ME IF U FEEL OFFENDED HOMEBOY MY NAME IS BIG O. AND AND TO SHOW I AINT NO CRY BABY MY NUMBER. 562 419/9931
*


AGUA_DULCE_68 said:


> _*MY ORIGINAL POST WENT UP 1 MONTH BEFORE YOU GUYS POSTED YOURS......GO LOOK FOR YOURSELF. THIS WAS MY SECOND YEAR DOING THIS FOR THE KIDS. LOOK, THE DAMAGE IS DONE, AND I ALSO WAS TAKING DONATIONS FOR THE FALLEN HOMIE AND I WASN'T MAKING ANY MONEY FOR THIS, THIS WAS ALL PROFIT FOR THE KIDS AND LIKE I SAID, THEY LOST OUT.....NOT ME!*_


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

South Side Mexican said:


> uffin: *Yeah but you know that 57 aint from your BLOOD BROTHER'S CLUB"ALL EYES ON US are u still gonna join?. Who else is gonna hop your sister in law's Monte Carlo, keep it in your family,. If you want i'll take your plaque back to JUNYA. Bobby is gonna be happy I know you're HOPPY I mean happy.*


 NO MAMES !!!! UR TWINS GONNA BE MAD WHEN HE SEES WHAT U DOIN !! ON ANOTHER NOTE........................PILLSBURY SAID THEY WASHED UR WHITES AND ARE READY TO DO COMMERCIALS AGAIN WHENEVER U ARE :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

South Side Mexican said:


> *WHAT DAMAGE WAS DONE THE FACT YOU WERE BUTT HURT BECAUSE NO ONE SHOWED UP TO YOUR EVENT WHAT U SHOULD'VE DONE IS TWIST EVERYONE'S ARM AND PUT A GUN TO EVERYONE'S HEAD TO FORCE ALL THE PEOPLE WHO SHOWED UP AT THE PICNIC TO GO TO YOUR EVENT LIKE MY BOY LITTLE MAN AND HIS CLUB DID. YOU SHOULD BE ASHAMED ACTING LIKE A CHILD. THERE WAS A COUPLE OF CARS FROM TOGETHER AT ILLUSTRIOUS PICNIC, HOW COME THEY WERE THERE INSTEAD OF BEING THERE WITH U GUYS ?, SOUNDS FUNNY HOME BOY. A MAN LOST HIS LIFE OUR FRIEND. YOU CAN THROW ANOTHER EVENT FOR THE KIDS ANYTIME, HUGO CAN'T. SO IF YOU'RE GONNA HAVE SOME EVENT NOBODY CANNOT HAVE ANYTHING ON THAT DATE CAUSE YOU'RE HAVING SOMETHIN YOU'RE CRAZY HOMIE.DO YOU HAVE ANY IDEA HOW MANY FOOLS ARE TALKING BAAD REALLY BAAD ABOUT YOU COME ON THAT B.S. INSTEAD OF CRYING ABOUT IT YOU SHOULD BE TALKING ABOUT ORGANIZING SOMETHING ELSE FOR THE KIDS, AND IM SURE ALL THE FELLAS FROM FROM OUR SIDE OF TOWN WILL GLADLY SUPPORT YOU GUYS, CHILDREN SHOULD COME FIRST IN OUR EYES NOT FOOLS WHO COMPLAIN ABOUT B.S [email protected] GET AT ME IF U FEEL OFFENDED HOMEBOY MY NAME IS BIG O. AND AND TO SHOW I AINT NO CRY BABY MY NUMBER. 562 419/9931
> *


----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

South Side Mexican said:


> *WHAT DAMAGE WAS DONE THE FACT YOU WERE BUTT HURT BECAUSE NO ONE SHOWED UP TO YOUR EVENT WHAT U SHOULD'VE DONE IS TWIST EVERYONE'S ARM AND PUT A GUN TO EVERYONE'S HEAD TO FORCE ALL THE PEOPLE WHO SHOWED UP AT THE PICNIC TO GO TO YOUR EVENT LIKE MY BOY LITTLE MAN AND HIS CLUB DID. YOU SHOULD BE ASHAMED ACTING LIKE A CHILD. THERE WAS A COUPLE OF CARS FROM TOGETHER AT ILLUSTRIOUS PICNIC, HOW COME THEY WERE THERE INSTEAD OF BEING THERE WITH U GUYS ?, SOUNDS FUNNY HOME BOY. A MAN LOST HIS LIFE OUR FRIEND. YOU CAN THROW ANOTHER EVENT FOR THE KIDS ANYTIME, HUGO CAN'T. SO IF YOU'RE GONNA HAVE SOME EVENT NOBODY CANNOT HAVE ANYTHING ON THAT DATE CAUSE YOU'RE HAVING SOMETHIN YOU'RE CRAZY HOMIE.DO YOU HAVE ANY IDEA HOW MANY FOOLS ARE TALKING BAAD REALLY BAAD ABOUT YOU COME ON THAT B.S. INSTEAD OF CRYING ABOUT IT YOU SHOULD BE TALKING ABOUT ORGANIZING SOMETHING ELSE FOR THE KIDS, AND IM SURE ALL THE FELLAS FROM FROM OUR SIDE OF TOWN WILL GLADLY SUPPORT YOU GUYS, CHILDREN SHOULD COME FIRST IN OUR EYES NOT FOOLS WHO COMPLAIN ABOUT B.S [email protected] GET AT ME IF U FEEL OFFENDED HOMEBOY MY NAME IS BIG O. AND AND TO SHOW I AINT NO CRY BABY MY NUMBER. 562 419/9931
> *


Tu dile homie!!! :biggrin:


----------



## VEINStheONE (Jan 8, 2011)

AGUA_DULCE_68 said:


> _*MY ORIGINAL POST WENT UP 1 MONTH BEFORE YOU GUYS POSTED YOURS......GO LOOK FOR YOURSELF. THIS WAS MY SECOND YEAR DOING THIS FOR THE KIDS. LOOK, THE DAMAGE IS DONE, AND I ALSO WAS TAKING DONATIONS FOR THE FALLEN HOMIE AND I WASN'T MAKING ANY MONEY FOR THIS, THIS WAS ALL PROFIT FOR THE KIDS AND LIKE I SAID, THEY LOST OUT.....NOT ME!*_


IS THIS GUY FOR REALS........:loco::loco:U SHOULD HAVE CANCELED UR EVENT AN JUST CAME TO THE PICNIC WITH ALL THE KIDS AN GOT UR DONATIONS THERE IF WE WOULD HAVE BEEN UNDER THE SAME ROOF ALL THIS CRYING COULD HAVE BEEN PREVENTED......HIGHCLASS CC....R.I.P. HUGO SIXTOS.....OURSTYLE CC......:angel:


----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

SkysDaLimit said:


> SORRY FOR THE CONFUSION, BUT THIS IS THE THIRD YEAR WE DO THIS EVENT AT THIS TIME OF THE YEAR ON THIS SIDE OF TOWN.
> 
> WE DID NOT CHANGE THE DATE, BUT THE LOCATION. WE SENT OUT INVITATIONS TO THE CLUBS THAT WE KICK IT WITH. NO FLYERS, NO TROPHIES, NO POSTERS.
> 
> ...


*My man Curly said it best...*


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

I STILL SAY [email protected]#$ THE RAIDERS


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

My wife and i raised funds all weekend at all three of the shows that i dj'd. Fattburger in Pomona, Fuddruckers On saturday, and the Soboba show on sunday. I wish it could have been alot more. I know the God that I pray to will make all of the money stretch.


----------



## VEINStheONE (Jan 8, 2011)

djmikethecholodj said:


> I STILL SAY [email protected]#$ THE RAIDERS


ITS ALL ABOUT THE RAIDERS TTMFT......HAHA....:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## VEINStheONE (Jan 8, 2011)

FERNANDOZ said:


> *My man Curly said it best...*


:yes::yes::yes:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Ok, OK....I'm just tryin to slang some cd's, thats all.


----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

djmikethecholodj said:


> I STILL SAY [email protected]#$ THE RAIDERS


 Dam!! Mike that came out of nowhere.


----------



## South Side Mexican (Oct 8, 2010)

HA HA HA HA !!!!! PILLSBURRY HMMMM ????? YUMMY IM READY. BUT PILLSBURRY DON,T WANT YOU HOPPING YOUR SECRET CAR CLUB PRESIDENT'S WIFE'S MONTE CARLO. YOU KNOW BOBBY FROM ALL EYES ON US. THEY SAID ENOUGH IS ENOUGH. THEY'RE GONNA TELL JUNYA. AND AS FOR WATCHER HE TOLD ME TO TELL YOU TO STOP SUCKING BOBBY'S BALLS YOUR BROTHER TO JOIN THAT CLUB. HE SAID YOU MUST REALLY BE A *MENIACO * * OH I KNOW? ME-- THE DEVIL MADE YOU DO IT *HA HA HA HA TAG YOU'RE IT SISSY


MUFASA said:


> NO MAMES !!!! UR TWINS GONNA BE MAD WHEN HE SEES WHAT U DOIN !! ON ANOTHER NOTE........................PILLSBURY SAID THEY WASHED UR WHITES AND ARE READY TO DO COMMERCIALS AGAIN WHENEVER U ARE :biggrin:


----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

djmikethecholodj said:


> My wife and i raised funds all weekend at all three of the shows that i dj'd. Fattburger in Pomona, Fuddruckers On saturday, and the Soboba show on sunday. I wish it could have been alot more. I know the God that I pray to will make all of the money stretch.


X2!!


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

South Side Mexican said:


> HA HA HA HA !!!!! PILLSBURRY HMMMM ????? YUMMY IM READY. BUT PILLSBURRY DON,T WANT YOU HOPPING YOUR SECRET CAR CLUB PRESIDENT'S WIFE'S MONTE CARLO. YOU KNOW BOBBY FROM ALL EYES ON US. THEY SAID ENOUGH IS ENOUGH. THEY'RE GONNA TELL JUNYA. AND AS FOR WATCHER HE TOLD ME TO TELL YOU TO STOP SUCKING BOBBY'S BALLS YOUR BROTHER TO JOIN THAT CLUB. HE SAID YOU MUST REALLY BE A *MENIACO* * OH I KNOW? ME-- THE DEVIL MADE YOU DO IT *HA HA HA HA TAG YOU'RE IT SISSY


*LMAO.......SISSY LALA......U COULDNT BUST A GRAPE !!! * :shocked:

*
I UNDERSTAND THOUGH............ID BE MAD TOO IF I HAD TO DRIVE A PUMPKIN CARRIAGE EVERYDAY !!!*:rofl:

*IF I WAS U, ID HATE ME TOO !!! * :yessad:


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

djmikethecholodj said:


> I STILL SAY [email protected]#$ THE RAIDERS


 Fuk the Cowgirls!!!its all about the RAIDERS!!!


----------



## VEINStheONE (Jan 8, 2011)

johnnyc626 said:


> Fuk the Cowgirls!!!its all about the RAIDERS!!!


:yes::thumbsup::yes::thumbsup:


----------



## South Side Mexican (Oct 8, 2010)

HA HA HA HA HA HA THATS A GOOD ONE IM I BET THE REST OF THE MANIACOS ARE GONNA MISS YOU, OR THEY DONT KNOW YOURE JOINING YOUR BROS CAR CLUB ALL EYES ON US, THEY'LL FIND OUT.ANYWAYS GOOD NIGHT YOUNG LADY AND REMEMBER DONT PLAY WITH YOUR MONKEY [ QUOTE=MUFASA;14547180]*LMAO.......SISSY LALA......U COULDNT BUST A GRAPE !!! *:shocked:

*
I UNDERSTAND THOUGH............ID BE MAD TOO IF I HAD TO DRIVE A PUMPKIN CARRIAGE EVERYDAY !!!*:rofl:

*IF I WAS U, ID HATE ME TOO !!! *:yessad:[/QUOTE]


----------



## Tony bigdog (Apr 8, 2009)

My man Curly said it best...


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

South Side Mexican said:


> HA HA HA HA !!!!! PILLSBURRY HMMMM ????? YUMMY IM READY. BUT PILLSBURRY DON,T WANT YOU HOPPING YOUR SECRET CAR CLUB PRESIDENT'S WIFE'S MONTE CARLO. YOU KNOW BOBBY FROM ALL EYES ON US. THEY SAID ENOUGH IS ENOUGH. THEY'RE GONNA TELL JUNYA. AND AS FOR WATCHER HE TOLD ME TO TELL YOU TO STOP SUCKING BOBBY'S BALLS YOUR BROTHER TO JOIN THAT CLUB. HE SAID YOU MUST REALLY BE A *MENIACO * * OH I KNOW? ME-- THE DEVIL MADE YOU DO IT *HA HA HA HA TAG YOU'RE IT SISSY


Lol booby hahaha he don't know how too make an account!


----------



## Tony bigdog (Apr 8, 2009)

FUNNY THING...... U SAY WE DID U WRONG... WHEN U CAME ON THIS POST.. TO POST THIS................ U ONE FUNNY CAT HOMIE...[QUOTE=AGUA_DULCE_68;14481456]








presents
*
2nd ANNUAL CAR SHOW/FUNDRAISER*
in behalf of
*"EL RANCHO HIGH SCHOOL'S" "CROSS COUNTRY TEAM"*

*COME DOWN AND HAVE SOME GOOD FOOD & A GOOD TIME!!!!*

SUPPORTED BY...
*"STREETLOW MAGAZINE"
"ELECTRO RADIO.com"
"THUMP RECORDS"
"GERMAN BOMBS CC"
"CHOLO DJ"
"JOE LEWIS (POWER 106)
"DIAMOND GIRL PROMOTIONS"
"WEEKENDBOY RECORDS"
"MARK METRO"
"DJ RAY GEE"*
*
"GIVEAWAYS" - "50/50 RAFFLES" - "TROPHY'S FOR SEVERAL CATIGORIES"
*
*"SPOTS ARE LIMITED, SO ARRIVE EARLY"*

*"ALL MEDIA WELCOME"*
*
"ALL CAR CLUBS & SOLO RIDERS, WELCOME"!!!!*


*
$15 - CARS

$10 - MOTORCYCLES

$5 - BIKES & PEDAL CARS

$30 - VENDORS (10 x 10) (NO FOOD VENDORS) (PLEASE CONTACT ME FOR DETAILS)*

*"NO PRE-REGISTRATION" *
__________________________​__________________________​_


*BOMBS (30's to 50's) - 1st, 2nd, 3rd PLACE

60's - 1st & 2nd PLACE

70's - 1st & 2nd PLACE

80's - 1st & 2nd PLACE

90's & UP - 1st & 2nd PLACE

BEST FOR UNDER CONSTRUCTION 1st & 2nd PLACE

MOTORCYCLES - 1st & 2nd PLACE

LOWRIDER BIKES - 1st & 2nd PLACE

PEDAL CARS - 1st & 2nd PLACE

VW's - 1st & 2nd PLACE

TRUCK (EL CAMINO, BLAZERS, BOMB TRUCK) - 1st & 2nd PLACE

BEST OF SHOW

"CAR CLUB PARTICIPATION" 
**(WITH MOST CARS IN ATTENDANCE)*
*
FOR MORE INFO: DANNY (D.J. BUGSSY) - (562) 316-3743*

*CHECK OUT THE FACEBOOK EVENT PAGE....*
*
https://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=203326686386610

THANK YOU, AND HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE THERE AGAIN!!!*:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:[/QUOTE]


----------



## westside66 (Aug 4, 2006)

FERNANDOZ said:


> We had a good time as always, Thank you ILLUSTRIOUS
> It was nice to see everyone showing love for Juice and family.
> 
> ....oh And David from Westside Familia had my ass rollin' hahahahah!!!


​
WESTSIDE FAMILIA HAD A GREAT TIME AT THE ILLUSTRIOUS PICNIC AND I WOULD LIKE TO THANK U GUYS FOR THE FOOD AND GOOD HOSPITALITY. ALSO I WANT TO GIVE U GUYS MUCH PROPS AND THE ULTIMATE RESPECT FOR TURNING YOUR ANNUAL PICNIC INTO AN EVENT THAT WOULD HELP OUT OUR FALLEN BROTHER HUGO aka "JUICE" AND LETS NOT FORGET OUR OTHER OURSTYLE HOMIE HUGO V. WE WISH HIM WELL.


----------



## LBDANNY1964 (Jun 7, 2011)

for tony :twak: :buttkick: :rofl: 


Tony bigdog said:


> FUNNY THING...... U SAY WE DID U WRONG... WHEN U CAME ON THIS POST.. TO POST THIS................ U ONE FUNNY CAT HOMIE...[QUOTE=AGUA_DULCE_68;14481456]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

westside66 said:


> ​WESTSIDE FAMILIA HAD A GREAT TIME AT THE ILLUSTRIOUS PICNIC AND I WOULD LIKE TO THANK U GUYS FOR THE FOOD AND GOOD HOSPITALITY. ALSO I WANT TO GIVE U GUYS MUCH PROPS AND THE ULTIMATE RESPECT FOR TURNING YOUR ANNUAL PICNIC INTO AN EVENT THAT WOULD HELP OUT OUR FALLEN BROTHER HUGO aka "JUICE" AND LETS NOT FORGET OUR OTHER OURSTYLE HOMIE HUGO V. WE WISH HIM WELL.


X2!


----------



## LBDANNY1964 (Jun 7, 2011)

.WELL SAID JESS :thumbsup: R.I.P HUGO :angel:


BIGG JESS said:


> ITS NOT ABOUT WHO SET THERE DATE FIRST OR LAST WE DO THIS EVERY YEAR AROUND THE SAME TIME. CAR CLUBS GO WERE THEY WANT TO GO. WE AINT TRYIN TO DOG YOU OUT AND WE ALSO DIDNT PLAN ON THE HOMIE PASSING AWAY. BUT EVEN IF HE DIDNT WE WOULDVE HAD OUR PICNIC ON THAT DAY ANY WAYS. THERE IS ALOT OF SHOWS AND PICNICS THAT HAPPEN ON THE SAME DAY ITS JUST THE WAY IT IS. LIKE I SAID BEFORE CAR CLUBS MAKE THERE OWN DECISIONS ON WERE THEY WANT TO GO! IM NOT TRYIN TO BE A DICK ABOUT IT BUT ITS JUST SOMETHING THAT HAPPENS!


----------



## LBDANNY1964 (Jun 7, 2011)

THANKS TO ALL THE CAR CLUBS THAT CAME THROUGH IN DONATED FOR A GOOD CAUSE IN THE BIG SUPPORTED THAT WE HAD :thumbsup: HUGO WOULD HAVE HAD A GREAT TIME :angel: :angel: RIDE IN PEACE BRO :angel: :nosad: :tears:


----------



## westside66 (Aug 4, 2006)

FERNANDOZ said:


> X2!


OH AND FERNANDO, FO SHO HOMIE U KNOW HOW THAT WESTSIDE FAMILIA GET DOWN. ALL ABOUT HAVING A GOOD TIME WITH OUR LOWRIDER BROTHERS. WE DRANK, WE LAUGHED AND WE CRIED HOMIE......WE WILL MISS OUR BRUTHA HUGO BUT I KNOW HE WOULD LIKE FOR US TO CONTINUE TO HAVE GOOD TIMES, JUST REMEMBER...."ITS OK, ITS OK"

SEE U SOON HOMIE


----------



## westside66 (Aug 4, 2006)

LBDANNY1964 said:


> THANKS TO ALL THE CAR CLUBS THAT CAME THROUGH IN DONATED FOR A GOOD CAUSE IN THE BIG SUPPORTED THAT WE HAD :thumbsup: HUGO WOULD HAVE HAD A GREAT TIME :angel: :angel: RIDE IN PEACE BRO :angel: :nosad: :tears:


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

South Side Mexican said:


> HA HA HA HA HA HA THATS A GOOD ONE IM I BET THE REST OF THE MANIACOS ARE GONNA MISS YOU, OR THEY DONT KNOW YOURE JOINING YOUR BROS CAR CLUB ALL EYES ON US, THEY'LL FIND OUT.ANYWAYS GOOD NIGHT YOUNG LADY AND REMEMBER DONT PLAY WITH YOUR MONKEY [ QUOTE=MUFASA;14547180]*LMAO.......SISSY LALA......U COULDNT BUST A GRAPE !!! *:shocked:*I UNDERSTAND THOUGH............ID BE MAD TOO IF I HAD TO DRIVE A PUMPKIN CARRIAGE EVERYDAY !!!*:rofl:*IF I WAS U, ID HATE ME TOO !!! *:yessad:


[/QUOTE]ALOT OF WOOFN FROM SOMEONE THAT GOT PUT ON A TIMEOUT FOR REPPN THAT BIG BAD MANIACOS !!


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

:h5:missed it,,,,wow;;;;;;


----------



## South Side Mexican (Oct 8, 2010)

ALOT OF WOOFN FROM SOMEONE THAT GOT PUT ON A TIMEOUT FOR REPPN THAT BIG BAD MANIACOS !![/QUOTE]

AWWWWWWWWWWW SHUD UP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! GO SPANK YOUR MONKEY YOU REAL CAR CLUB HOPPER. ALL EYES ON US OOPS I MEAN ALL EYES ON *YOU *ARE HAVING THEIR MEETING YOU'RE GONNA BE LATE PILGRIM YEEEEHAW. YOU'RE MAD CAUSE YOU WANTED TO CHANGE THE NAME FROM MANIACOS TO *MECOS*, YOU KNOW YOURE FAVORITE SNACK BUT THEY TOLD YOU TO SWALLOW YOUR IDEA BUT YOU ALLREADY DID MANY MANY TIMES . GOD KNOWS HOW MANY KIDS YOU SWALLOWED. HA HA HA HA HA TAG YOU'RE IT SISSY


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

South Side Mexican said:


> ALOT OF WOOFN FROM SOMEONE THAT GOT PUT ON A TIMEOUT FOR REPPN THAT BIG BAD MANIACOS !!


AWWWWWWWWWWW SHUD UP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! GO SPANK YOUR MONKEY YOU REAL CAR CLUB HOPPER. ALL EYES ON US OOPS I MEAN ALL EYES ON *YOU *ARE HAVING THEIR MEETING YOU'RE GONNA BE LATE PILGRIM YEEEEHAW. YOU'RE MAD CAUSE YOU WANTED TO CHANGE THE NAME FROM MANIACOS TO *MECOS*, YOU KNOW YOURE FAVORITE SNACK BUT THEY TOLD YOU TO SWALLOW YOUR IDEA BUT YOU ALLREADY DID MANY MANY TIMES . GOD KNOWS HOW MANY KIDS YOU SWALLOWED. HA HA HA HA HA TAG YOU'RE IT SISSY [/QUOTE]:ugh: I AINT PLAYN IF U GONNA KEEP COMING UP W THAT WEAK SHIT :nosad:


----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

Ya parenle!!!


----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)

:drama::drama:


South Side Mexican said:


> ALOT OF WOOFN FROM SOMEONE THAT GOT PUT ON A TIMEOUT FOR REPPN THAT BIG BAD MANIACOS !!


AWWWWWWWWWWW SHUD UP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! GO SPANK YOUR MONKEY YOU REAL CAR CLUB HOPPER. ALL EYES ON US OOPS I MEAN ALL EYES ON *YOU *ARE HAVING THEIR MEETING YOU'RE GONNA BE LATE PILGRIM YEEEEHAW. YOU'RE MAD CAUSE YOU WANTED TO CHANGE THE NAME FROM MANIACOS TO *MECOS*, YOU KNOW YOURE FAVORITE SNACK BUT THEY TOLD YOU TO SWALLOW YOUR IDEA BUT YOU ALLREADY DID MANY MANY TIMES . GOD KNOWS HOW MANY KIDS YOU SWALLOWED. HA HA HA HA HA TAG YOU'RE IT SISSY [/QUOTE]


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

FERNANDOZ said:


> Ya parenle!!!


 HE STARTED IT !!! :angry:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

South Side Mexican said:


> *WHAT DAMAGE WAS DONE THE FACT YOU WERE BUTT HURT BECAUSE NO ONE SHOWED UP TO YOUR EVENT WHAT U SHOULD'VE DONE IS TWIST EVERYONE'S ARM AND PUT A GUN TO EVERYONE'S HEAD TO FORCE ALL THE PEOPLE WHO SHOWED UP AT THE PICNIC TO GO TO YOUR EVENT LIKE MY BOY LITTLE MAN AND HIS CLUB DID. YOU SHOULD BE ASHAMED ACTING LIKE A CHILD. THERE WAS A COUPLE OF CARS FROM TOGETHER AT ILLUSTRIOUS PICNIC, HOW COME THEY WERE THERE INSTEAD OF BEING THERE WITH U GUYS ?, SOUNDS FUNNY HOME BOY. A MAN LOST HIS LIFE OUR FRIEND. YOU CAN THROW ANOTHER EVENT FOR THE KIDS ANYTIME, HUGO CAN'T. SO IF YOU'RE GONNA HAVE SOME EVENT NOBODY CANNOT HAVE ANYTHING ON THAT DATE CAUSE YOU'RE HAVING SOMETHIN YOU'RE CRAZY HOMIE.DO YOU HAVE ANY IDEA HOW MANY FOOLS ARE TALKING BAAD REALLY BAAD ABOUT YOU COME ON THAT B.S. INSTEAD OF CRYING ABOUT IT YOU SHOULD BE TALKING ABOUT ORGANIZING SOMETHING ELSE FOR THE KIDS, AND IM SURE ALL THE FELLAS FROM FROM OUR SIDE OF TOWN WILL GLADLY SUPPORT YOU GUYS, CHILDREN SHOULD COME FIRST IN OUR EYES NOT FOOLS WHO COMPLAIN ABOUT B.S [email protected] GET AT ME IF U FEEL OFFENDED HOMEBOY MY NAME IS BIG O. AND AND TO SHOW I AINT NO CRY BABY MY NUMBER. 562 419/9931
> *


:nicoderm: WITH ALL DO RESPECT 2 ALL DIS,, KEEP MY CLUB OUT OF ALL DIS FIGHTING BROTHER!! "TOGETHER' DOESNT HAVE NOTHING 2 DO WITH DIS OR WITH BUGSSY! THOSE COUPLE CARS DAT WENT OVER THUR MUST BE RETIRED MEMBERS, SO YUR RITE EVERY 1'S GONNA GO WHERE THEY WANT!! LOOKED LIKE A GOOD TURN OUT TOO! GRACIAS & PEACE!! ADAM AMARILLAS (626) 203-2235, ANY 1 NEEDS MY ADDRESS LET ME KNOW! :boink:


----------



## AGUA_DULCE_68 (Apr 17, 2009)

El Aztec Pride said:


> :nicoderm: WITH ALL DO RESPECT 2 ALL DIS,, KEEP MY CLUB OUT OF ALL DIS FIGHTING BROTHER!! "TOGETHER' DOESNT HAVE NOTHING 2 DO WITH DIS OR WITH BUGSSY! THOSE COUPLE CARS DAT WENT OVER THUR MUST BE RETIRED MEMBERS, SO YUR RITE EVERY 1'S GONNA GO WHERE THEY WANT!! LOOKED LIKE A GOOD TURN OUT TOO! GRACIAS & PEACE!! ADAM AMARILLAS (626) 203-2235, ANY 1 NEEDS MY ADDRESS LET ME KNOW! :boink:



_*DAMN........ITS A WEEK OLD....ISN'T THIS OVER WITH ALREADY*_:buttkick:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

I don't want any problems, i'm just trying to slang some cd's.:roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## South Side Mexican (Oct 8, 2010)

HA HA HA HA HA HA HA THAT'S THE TRUTH.


----------



## South Side Mexican (Oct 8, 2010)

HE STARTED IT!!!! HE STARTED IT!!!!!!!.AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW SHUD UP YOU REAL CAR CLUB HOPPER. WHAT WERE YOU TELLING ME LAST NIGHT. IM SICK I DONT FEEL GOOD BECAUSE BOBBY WAS AT CUBAN PETES INSTEAD OF BEING THERE WITH YOU, DANCING THE NIGHT AWAY. EVEN WATCHER TOLD ME YOU WERE SNIBBLIN ALL LAST NIGHT BECAUSE HE WAS WEARING YOUR SCOOBY DOO CHONIES LAST NIGHT. THATS WHY YOU ADDED THE SAD FACE TO YOUR STUPID NO I MEAN REALLLLLLY STUPID COMEBACK . NOW WILL YOU PLEASE PLEASE I REALLY MEAN PLEASEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE. STOP SHAVING AND SPANKING YOUR MONKEY U EFEN SICKO. OH BY THE WAY WE SAW U AGAIN ON T.V THE SHOW WAS PREDATOR RAW. TAG ILL BE WAITING YOUNG LADY. HERE'S U COMING OUT THE CLOSET:inout:FASA;14557086]HE STARTED IT !!! :angry:[/QUOTE]


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

South Side Mexican said:


> HE STARTED IT!!!! HE STARTED IT!!!!!!!.AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW SHUD UP YOU REAL CAR CLUB HOPPER. WHAT WERE YOU TELLING ME LAST NIGHT. IM SICK I DONT FEEL GOOD BECAUSE BOBBY WAS AT CUBAN PETES INSTEAD OF BEING THERE WITH YOU, DANCING THE NIGHT AWAY. EVEN WATCHER TOLD ME YOU WERE SNIBBLIN ALL LAST NIGHT BECAUSE HE WAS WEARING YOUR SCOOBY DOO CHONIES LAST NIGHT. THATS WHY YOU ADDED THE SAD FACE TO YOUR STUPID NO I MEAN REALLLLLLY STUPID COMEBACK . NOW WILL YOU PLEASE PLEASE I REALLY MEAN PLEASEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE. STOP SHAVING AND SPANKING YOUR MONKEY U EFEN SICKO. OH BY THE WAY WE SAW U AGAIN ON T.V THE SHOW WAS PREDATOR RAW. TAG ILL BE WAITING YOUNG LADY. HERE'S U COMING OUT THE CLOSET:inout:FASA;14557086]HE STARTED IT !!! :angry:


[/QUOTE]

WELL, THATS A LIL BETTER..........WHOS HELPING U CUZ WE ALL KNOW U AINT THE SHARPEST PENCIL IN THE BOX ! :yessad:

TALK ABOUT COMING OUT THE CLOSET ???? U CAME OUT A COUPLE YEARS AGO WHEN U BUSTED OUT WITH A PINK CADILLAC ! :roflmao:

AND NOW THE ORANGE PUMPKIN CARRIAGE, AND NEXT THE PURPLE CADDY !!!

SOON WHEN U LINE UP PICS OF ALL YOUR CARS TOGETHER YOULL HAVE THE GAY PRIDE RAINBOW !! :yessad:

DONT BE SUBLIMINAL ABOUT IT ! :roflmao:JUST ADMIT IT ALREADY !!!!


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

South Side Mexican said:


> *HA HA HA HA HA HA HA THAT'S THE TRUTH, IM DOWN WITH THE GAY PRIDE COLORS !!! I WEAR THEM PROUDLY ON MY CARS !!!*.



SEE..............DONT U FEEL BETTER NOW LETTING IT OUT !!


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

South Side Mexican said:


> .



SURE BUDDY...........WE BELIEVE U .....................


----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

AGUA_DULCE_68 said:


> _*DAMN........ITS A WEEK OLD....ISN'T THIS OVER WITH ALREADY*_:buttkick:


You shouldn't have been complaining in the first place. You are the one looking bad here. You have no idea how many people you offended. Not just the homies ILLUSTRIOUS Car Club. I suggest you stay off this subject.


----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)

:drama::drama::drama:THIS SHIT IS FUNNY HA HA HA


----------



## AGUA_DULCE_68 (Apr 17, 2009)

FERNANDOZ said:


> You shouldn't have been complaining in the first place. You are the one looking bad here. You have no idea how many people you offended. Not just the homies ILLUSTRIOUS Car Club. I suggest you stay off this subject.


WHATEVER BRO.....LET CLEAR THIS UP NOW, THIS WASN'T TO OFFEND OR DISRESPECT ANYONE OR CLUB, THE MESSAGE WAS TO OPEN PEOPLES EYES AND JUST DO A LIL RESEARCH BEFORE SETTING A DATE FOR A SHOW OR PICNIC. NO OFFENSE, TO THE FALLEN HOMIE & OUR STYLE CC, WHICH WE ALL ARE TRYING TO HELP THEM DURING THEIR LOSS. BUT, I KNOW MANY CLUBS PERSONALLY, AND....THEY DO NOT PLAN THEIR EVENTS ON A DATE A CAR CLUB OR PROMOTER ALREADY HAS, ESPECIALLY LOCALLY. WE ALL DO MANY EVENTS & GO OUT AND SUPPORT THEM....WHETHER IT'S A FUNDRAISER FOR A GOOD CAUSE OR JUST TO HAVE A EVENT TO HANG OUT WITH HOMIES AND OR OTHER CLUBS. NOW IT WAS MENTIONED THAT THIS WAS THE THIRD YEAR FOR THE PICNIC, AND THAT'S FIRME!! :thumbsup: BUT IT WAS ALSO MENTIONED THAT THE CLUB WAS HAVING IT TO TO HELP RAISE FUNDS FOR OUR STYLE CC, TO HELP THEM OUT....AND THAT IS FIRME TOO!!! :thumbsup: I UNDERSTAND WE NEVER KNOW WHEN A WERE GONNA LOSE A LOVED ONE.........THE POINT IS, "THE DATE WAS SET BEFORE THE HOMIE PASSED". AND IF THIS TRAGIC INNCODENT DIDNT HAPPEN, YHE KIDS WERE ROBBED. LET'S PUT YOURSELF IN MY POSITION, AND LET'S SAY YOU HAD A KID ON THE TEAM, AND YOU WERE HAVING A FUNDRAISER NOT JUST FOR YOUR CHILD, BUT TO ALSO HELP THOSE LESS FORTUNATE.....AND LET'S SAY THIS HAPPENED TO YOU AND NOW YOUR CHILD AND OTHER KIDS ARE NOW LEFT WITH NOTHING. I CAN ASSUME THAT YOU YOU WOULD BE A LIL UPSET TOO. IT WASN'T COMPLAINING, JUST "SUGGESTING" SOME NEED TO DO A LIL HOMEWORK, THAT'S ALL.. 

I WANT TO SAY APPOLIGIES IF ANYONE WAS OR IS OFFENDED BY THIS, I MEANT NO DISRESPECT.


----------



## big_JR (Apr 11, 2011)

FERNANDOZ said:


> You shouldn't have been complaining in the first place. You are the one looking bad here. You have no idea how many people you offended. Not just the homies ILLUSTRIOUS Car Club. I suggest you stay off this subject.


 Yup Yup...


----------



## big_JR (Apr 11, 2011)

FERNANDOZ said:


> Ya parenle!!!


 Nah this shit is funny!!!


----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

AGUA_DULCE_68 said:


> WHATEVER BRO.....LET CLEAR THIS UP NOW, THIS WASN'T TO OFFEND OR DISRESPECT ANYONE OR CLUB, THE MESSAGE WAS TO OPEN PEOPLES EYES AND JUST DO A LIL RESEARCH BEFORE SETTING A DATE FOR A SHOW OR PICNIC. NO OFFENSE, TO THE FALLEN HOMIE & OUR STYLE CC, WHICH WE ALL ARE TRYING TO HELP THEM DURING THEIR LOSS. BUT, I KNOW MANY CLUBS PERSONALLY, AND....THEY DO NOT PLAN THEIR EVENTS ON A DATE A CAR CLUB OR PROMOTER ALREADY HAS, ESPECIALLY LOCALLY. WE ALL DO MANY EVENTS & GO OUT AND SUPPORT THEM....WHETHER IT'S A FUNDRAISER FOR A GOOD CAUSE OR JUST TO HAVE A EVENT TO HANG OUT WITH HOMIES AND OR OTHER CLUBS. NOW IT WAS MENTIONED THAT THIS WAS THE THIRD YEAR FOR THE PICNIC, AND THAT'S FIRME!! :thumbsup: BUT IT WAS ALSO MENTIONED THAT THE CLUB WAS HAVING IT TO TO HELP RAISE FUNDS FOR OUR STYLE CC, TO HELP THEM OUT....AND THAT IS FIRME TOO!!! :thumbsup: I UNDERSTAND WE NEVER KNOW WHEN A WERE GONNA LOSE A LOVED ONE.........THE POINT IS, "THE DATE WAS SET BEFORE THE HOMIE PASSED". AND IF THIS TRAGIC INNCODENT DIDNT HAPPEN, YHE KIDS WERE ROBBED. LET'S PUT YOURSELF IN MY POSITION, AND LET'S SAY YOU HAD A KID ON THE TEAM, AND YOU WERE HAVING A FUNDRAISER NOT JUST FOR YOUR CHILD, BUT TO ALSO HELP THOSE LESS FORTUNATE.....AND LET'S SAY THIS HAPPENED TO YOU AND NOW YOUR CHILD AND OTHER KIDS ARE NOW LEFT WITH NOTHING. I CAN ASSUME THAT YOU YOU WOULD BE A LIL UPSET TOO. IT WASN'T COMPLAINING, JUST "SUGGESTING" SOME NEED TO DO A LIL HOMEWORK, THAT'S ALL..I WANT TO SAY APPOLIGIES IF ANYONE WAS OR IS OFFENDED BY THIS, I MEANT NO DISRESPECT.


You are still missing the point, Bugsy. You can throw your events any other time all day all night whenever you want. The kids will still be there. We don't have another chance to pay our tributes, respects to Hugo. Why can't you understand that!!! So what if your event didn't make what you expected. Throw another one next week or next month. You keep digging yourself into a deeper shit hole with each comment you make. Leave it alone. Let it be and maybe everyone will forget what you are saying. Fernando. 562-413-0117


----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

Memorial Services for Hugo "Juice" Sixtos
Viewing, Friday Sept. 23
All Souls Cemetery
4400 Cherry Avenue, Long Beach Ca
Viewing: 3pm-8pm
Funeral Services, Saturday Sept. 24
San Felipe Neri Catholic Church
12522 Stoneacre Ave, Lynwood Ca
Mass: 9am (Lowriders be there 8am)


----------



## South Side Mexican (Oct 8, 2010)

*ALLLLLLLLL RIGHTTTTTTTTTTTTTT ENOUGH YOU SAY NO DISRESPECT WAS INTENDED, COOL HOMEBOY. STOP BRINGING UP THIS NONSENSE, WERE ALL OUT TO HAVE FUN AND HELP OUT WHOEVER WE FEEL NEEDS IT. THAT'S REALLY COOL OF YOU OR ANYONE THAT CONSIDERS CHILDREN A PRIORITY THEY SHOULD BE, BUT LIKE THE SAYING GOES "SHIT HAPPENS" PLEASE DROP THIS SUBJECT , IT'S JUST PISSING MOTHER FUCKERS OFF. EVERYONE JUST DROP IT AND PUT IT AWAY. FERN DOG ILL SEE IN A WHILE*.


AGUA_DULCE_68 said:


> WHATEVER BRO.....LET CLEA AR THIS UP NOW, THIS WASN'T TO OFFEND OR DISRESPECT ANYONE OR CLUB, THE MESSAGE WAS TO OPEN PEOPLES EYES AND JUST DO A LIL RESEARCH BEFORE SETTING A DATE FOR A SHOW OR PICNIC. NO OFFENSE, TO THE FALLEN HOMIE & OUR STYLE CC, WHICH WE ALL ARE TRYING TO HELP THEM DURING THEIR LOSS. BUT, I KNOW MANY CLUBS PERSONALLY, AND....THEY DO NOT PLAN THEIR EVENTS ON A DATE A CAR CLUB OR PROMOTER ALREADY HAS, ESPECIALLY LOCALLY. WE ALL DO MANY EVENTS & GO OUT AND SUPPORT THEM....WHETHER IT'S A FUNDRAISER FOR A GOOD CAUSE OR JUST TO HAVE A EVENT TO HANG OUT WITH HOMIES AND OR OTHER CLUBS. NOW IT WAS MENTIONED THAT THIS WAS THE THIRD YEAR FOR THE PICNIC, AND THAT'S FIRME!! :thumbsup: BUT IT WAS ALSO MENTIONED THAT THE CLUB WAS HAVING IT TO TO HELP RAISE FUNDS FOR OUR STYLE CC, TO HELP THEM OUT....AND THAT IS FIRME TOO!!! :thumbsup: I UNDERSTAND WE NEVER KNOW WHEN A WERE GONNA LOSE A LOVED ONE.........THE POINT IS, "THE DATE WAS SET BEFORE THE HOMIE PASSED". AND IF THIS TRAGIC INNCODENT DIDNT HAPPEN, YHE KIDS WERE ROBBED. LET'S PUT YOURSELF IN MY POSITION, AND LET'S SAY YOU HAD A KID ON THE TEAM, AND YOU WERE HAVING A FUNDRAISER NOT JUST FOR YOUR CHILD, BUT TO ALSO HELP THOSE LESS FORTUNATE.....AND LET'S SAY THIS HAPPENED TO YOU AND NOW YOUR CHILD AND OTHER KIDS ARE NOW LEFT WITH NOTHING. I CAN ASSUME THAT YOU YOU WOULD BE A LIL UPSET TOO. IT WASN'T COMPLAINING, JUST "SUGGESTING" SOME NEED TO DO A LIL HOMEWORK, THAT'S ALL..
> 
> I WANT TO SAY APPOLIGIES IF ANYONE WAS OR IS OFFENDED BY THIS, I MEANT NO DISRESPECT.


----------



## South Side Mexican (Oct 8, 2010)

*OH NO!!!!!!!!!!!!! NOT THIS GUY AGAIN WHY YOU CHEAT BY POSTING YOUR REAL GAY MANIACO TENDENCIES OR FEELINGS ON MY ON MY UMMMMMM OH YEAH. SCREEN NAME YOU LITTLE PERVERT. WHAT PURPLE CADDY U TALKING ABOUT HAVE NO CLUE PAL WHAT U TALKING ABOUT YOUNG LADY. AND 4 YOUR HOMOSEXUAL INFORMATION SASHA, IT'S CANDY BUTTERSCOTCH, AND MY CADDY WAS NOT PINK, IT WAS,UMMMMM IT WAAAAAAAAAAAAAS, WELL IT WAS SECRET*. NOW*I AM THE SHARPEST PENCIL IN THE BOX CAUSE I JUST BOUGHT A NEW PENCIL SHARPENER YOU LITTLE PUTITA, HA HA HA HA HA HA HA YOUR REAL PLAQUE IS REALLY SPELLED MENIACOS. TAG YOUR TURN YOU GOUCHO PANTS WEARING SISSY AND GIVE WATCHER BACK HIS TOOTHBRUSH STOP BRUSHING THE HAIR ON THE PALMS OF YOUR HANDS YOU TRANSVESTITE*
WELL, THATS A LIL BETTER..........WHOS HELPING U CUZ WE ALL KNOW U AINT THE SHARPEST PENCIL IN THE BOX ! :yessad:

TALK ABOUT COMING OUT THE CLOSET ???? U CAME OUT A COUPLE YEARS AGO WHEN U BUSTED OUT WITH A PINK CADILLAC ! :roflmao:

AND NOW THE ORANGE PUMPKIN CARRIAGE, AND NEXT THE PURPLE CADDY !!!

SOON WHEN U LINE UP PICS OF ALL YOUR CARS TOGETHER YOULL HAVE THE GAY PRIDE RAINBOW !! :yessad:

DONT BE SUBLIMINAL ABOUT IT ! :roflmao:JUST ADMIT IT ALREADY !!!![/QUOTE]


----------



## South Side Mexican (Oct 8, 2010)

YOUR SHIT DONT DANCE BUT YOUR ALL EYES ON WELLL U KNOW DOES THATS WHY YOU WERE UPSET CAUSE BOBBY WAS DANCING INSTEAD OF BEING THERE WITH U HIS NEWEST MEMBER. ARE YOU GONNA COME OUT ON PREDATOR RAW ANYMORE OR DID YOU GET MODED WHEN IT WAS A GIRL THAT CAME OUT INATEAD OF A LITTLE BOY AH AH AH AH AH AH AH AH AH HAAAAAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

WELL, THATS A LIL BETTER..........WHOS HELPING U CUZ WE ALL KNOW U AINT THE SHARPEST PENCIL IN THE BOX ! :yessad:

TALK ABOUT COMING OUT THE CLOSET ???? U CAME OUT A COUPLE YEARS AGO WHEN U BUSTED OUT WITH A PINK CADILLAC ! :roflmao:

AND NOW THE ORANGE PUMPKIN CARRIAGE, AND NEXT THE PURPLE CADDY !!!

SOON WHEN U LINE UP PICS OF ALL YOUR CARS TOGETHER YOULL HAVE THE GAY PRIDE RAINBOW !! :yessad:

DONT BE SUBLIMINAL ABOUT IT ! :roflmao:JUST ADMIT IT ALREADY !!!![/QUOTE]


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

Weak !! Im done playn w you, u come up with the same shit, just worded different. :yessad:


----------



## South Side Mexican (Oct 8, 2010)

OH BY THE WAY, YOU DON'T EVEN KNOW YOUR WAY AROUND L.A. YOU MEAN WEST HOLLYWOOD ON SANTA MO0NICA,BLVD. YOU KNOW WHERE YOU LOVE TO HANG OUT WITH ALL THE *DICKS* OVER THERE. I DIDN,T KNOW YOU CALL DICKS GRUDGES , YOU HOLD GRUDGES RIGHT???? WELL SPIT THEM OUT YOUR MOUTH. NO WONDER YOU WERE SICK ON FRIDAY


MUFASA said:


> SURE BUDDY...........WE BELIEVE U .....................


----------



## SkysDaLimit (Apr 8, 2002)

AGUA_DULCE_68 said:


> WHATEVER BRO.....LET CLEAR THIS UP NOW, THIS WASN'T TO OFFEND OR DISRESPECT ANYONE OR CLUB, THE MESSAGE WAS TO OPEN PEOPLES EYES AND JUST DO A LIL RESEARCH BEFORE SETTING A DATE FOR A SHOW OR PICNIC. NO OFFENSE, TO THE FALLEN HOMIE & OUR STYLE CC, WHICH WE ALL ARE TRYING TO HELP THEM DURING THEIR LOSS. BUT, I KNOW MANY CLUBS PERSONALLY, AND....THEY DO NOT PLAN THEIR EVENTS ON A DATE A CAR CLUB OR PROMOTER ALREADY HAS, ESPECIALLY LOCALLY. WE ALL DO MANY EVENTS & GO OUT AND SUPPORT THEM....WHETHER IT'S A FUNDRAISER FOR A GOOD CAUSE OR JUST TO HAVE A EVENT TO HANG OUT WITH HOMIES AND OR OTHER CLUBS. NOW IT WAS MENTIONED THAT THIS WAS THE THIRD YEAR FOR THE PICNIC, AND THAT'S FIRME!! :thumbsup: BUT IT WAS ALSO MENTIONED THAT THE CLUB WAS HAVING IT TO TO HELP RAISE FUNDS FOR OUR STYLE CC, TO HELP THEM OUT....AND THAT IS FIRME TOO!!! :thumbsup: I UNDERSTAND WE NEVER KNOW WHEN A WERE GONNA LOSE A LOVED ONE.........THE POINT IS, "THE DATE WAS SET BEFORE THE HOMIE PASSED". AND IF THIS TRAGIC INNCODENT DIDNT HAPPEN, YHE KIDS WERE ROBBED. LET'S PUT YOURSELF IN MY POSITION, AND LET'S SAY YOU HAD A KID ON THE TEAM, AND YOU WERE HAVING A FUNDRAISER NOT JUST FOR YOUR CHILD, BUT TO ALSO HELP THOSE LESS FORTUNATE.....AND LET'S SAY THIS HAPPENED TO YOU AND NOW YOUR CHILD AND OTHER KIDS ARE NOW LEFT WITH NOTHING. I CAN ASSUME THAT YOU YOU WOULD BE A LIL UPSET TOO. IT WASN'T COMPLAINING, JUST "SUGGESTING" SOME NEED TO DO A LIL HOMEWORK, THAT'S ALL..
> 
> I WANT TO SAY APPOLIGIES IF ANYONE WAS OR IS OFFENDED BY THIS, I MEANT NO DISRESPECT.


Your issue is with me bro, I set the date for the event and your absolutley right. I did not research every event going on for the day of the 11th. I apologize for stepping on your toes. I can't take it back. I'll be happy to donate $100 to your charity to help compensate the loss. If that's not enough, i'll take donations at my shop, no problem. I'll make sure to keep an eye out for your events in the future to avoid the conflict.


this is the issue your having with everyone else,


1) Bobs big Boy has "LIMITED PARKING" (your words) 100-150 cars max. IN A CITY OF 10 MILLION WITH 1000's OF LOWRIDERS, HOW CAN YOU BE OFFENDED THAT ANOTHER EVENT WAS PLANNED ON THE SAME DAY? where are we suppose to go?

2) Your event was posted "A MONTH BEFORE OURS" (your words). THAT DOESN'T NOT MAKE YOU THE OWNER OF THE DAY. PLUS AS A PROMOTER, YOU HAD A HEAD START WITH ADVERTISING YOUR EVENT, I WOULD CONSIDER THAT AN ADVANTAGE 

3) Nobody heard a complaint from you till the 10th (your first post on this topic). IF YOU WERE GENUINELY OFEENDED THAT WE SCHEDULED THE DAY, WHY DID YOU NOT BRING THIS UP BEFORE? I would of considered RESCHEDULING if i would of heard from you before. OR if any of our invites would of said,"PICK ANOTHER DAY, WERE GOING TO BUGSY SHOW".

4) STREET CARS go to free picnics, SHOW CARS go to $15 car shows. Our event was 95% steet cars that would of spent the day at home watching football or "el partido: instead of paying $15 to sit in the sun. that my opinion.

5) Since your event was at BOBs, I honestly though your event was for bombs. Eveyone else is telling me the same thing.

6) OUR STYLE came to our event because Hugo made this picnic a mandatory event. HUGO (our style) AND Illustrious ORIGINALLY STARTED THIS EVENT 2 YEARS AGO AS A SHOW. The entire club had made plans to attend the picnic BEFORE THE INCIDENT AND THAT'S WHY OUR EVENT BECAME A MEMORIAL FOR HUGO. NOT BECAUSE WE PUT UP A POST ON LAYITLOW. it doesn't work like that. (kali president of ours styles words)

7) The kids got ROBBED (your words) YOU HAVE TO MAKE THE MONEY BEFORE YOU SPEND IT. AND IF YOU NEVER GOT IT, HOW CAN YOU BE ROBBED? WE DIDN'T CHARGE SO I KNOW WE DIDN'T TAKE THEIR MONEY! YOU ISSUE IS WITH THE PEOPLE YOU INVTED THAT FLAKED. 

Unfortunately, your words are making you sound like you went to Hugos cruise nite at Bobs the friday before and suddenly saw dollar signs floating in the air for your event. THAT MAY NOT BE TRUE, but that is definately how your coming across. Continuing this argument is just putting your future events in jeapordy. In my opinion, throw a better event next time and don't count your pennies till you make them.


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

South Side Mexican said:


> OH BY THE WAY, YOU DON'T EVEN KNOW YOUR WAY AROUND L.A. YOU MEAN WEST HOLLYWOOD ON SANTA MO0NICA,BLVD. YOU KNOW WHERE YOU LOVE TO HANG OUT WITH ALL THE *DICKS* OVER THERE. I DIDN,T KNOW YOU CALL DICKS GRUDGES , YOU HOLD GRUDGES RIGHT???? WELL SPIT THEM OUT YOUR MOUTH. NO WONDER YOU WERE SICK ON FRIDAY


 LMAO,HOW DO U KNOW WHERE DICKS HANG OUT ???? :scrutinize: U SHOWN UR TRUE COLORS AGAIN!


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

SkysDaLimit said:


> Your issue is with me bro, I set the date for the event and your absolutley right. I did not research every event going on for the day of the 11th. I apologize for stepping on your toes. I can't take it back. I'll be happy to donate $100 to your charity to help compensate the loss. If that's not enough, i'll take donations at my shop, no problem. I'll make sure to keep an eye out for your events in the future to avoid the conflict.this is the issue your having with everyone else,1) Bobs big Boy has "LIMITED PARKING" (your words) 100-150 cars max. IN A CITY OF 10 MILLION WITH 1000's OF LOWRIDERS, HOW CAN YOU BE OFFENDED THAT ANOTHER EVENT WAS PLANNED ON THE SAME DAY? where are we suppose to go?2) Your event was posted "A MONTH BEFORE OURS" (your words). THAT DOESN'T NOT MAKE YOU THE OWNER OF THE DAY. PLUS AS A PROMOTER, YOU HAD A HEAD START WITH ADVERTISING YOUR EVENT, I WOULD CONSIDER THAT AN ADVANTAGE 3) Nobody heard a complaint from you till the 10th (your first post on this topic). IF YOU WERE GENUINELY OFEENDED THAT WE SCHEDULED THE DAY, WHY DID YOU NOT BRING THIS UP BEFORE? I would of considered RESCHEDULING if i would of heard from you before. OR if any of our invites would of said,"PICK ANOTHER DAY, WERE GOING TO BUGSY SHOW".4) STREET CARS go to free picnics, SHOW CARS go to $15 car shows. Our event was 95% steet cars that would of spent the day at home watching football or "el partido: instead of paying $15 to sit in the sun. that my opinion.5) Since your event was at BOBs, I honestly though your event was for bombs. Eveyone else is telling me the same thing.6) OUR STYLE came to our event because Hugo made this picnic a mandatory event. HUGO (our style) AND Illustrious ORIGINALLY STARTED THIS EVENT 2 YEARS AGO AS A SHOW. The entire club had made plans to attend the picnic BEFORE THE INCIDENT AND THAT'S WHY OUR EVENT BECAME A MEMORIAL FOR HUGO. NOT BECAUSE WE PUT UP A POST ON LAYITLOW. it doesn't work like that. (kali president of ours styles words)7) The kids got ROBBED (your words) YOU HAVE TO MAKE THE MONEY BEFORE YOU SPEND IT. AND IF YOU NEVER GOT IT, HOW CAN YOU BE ROBBED? WE DIDN'T CHARGE SO I KNOW WE DIDN'T TAKE THEIR MONEY! YOU ISSUE IS WITH THE PEOPLE YOU INVTED THAT FLAKED. Unfortunately, your words are making you sound like you went to Hugos cruise nite at Bobs the friday before and suddenly saw dollar signs floating in the air for your event. THAT MAY NOT BE TRUE, but that is definately how your coming across. Continuing this argument is just putting your future events in jeapordy. In my opinion, throw a better event next time and don't count your pennies till you make them.


Imma have to agree w this post :werd:


----------



## LBDANNY1964 (Jun 7, 2011)

SkysDaLimit said:


> Your issue is with me bro, I set the date for the event and your absolutley right. I did not research every event going on for the day of the 11th. I apologize for stepping on your toes. I can't take it back. I'll be happy to donate $100 to your charity to help compensate the loss. If that's not enough, i'll take donations at my shop, no problem. I'll make sure to keep an eye out for your events in the future to avoid the conflict.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




WELL SAID !!!! :bowrofl: :bowrofl: :thumbsup: :buttkick: :twak: :twak:


----------



## Tony bigdog (Apr 8, 2009)

A DANNY I CANT SAY IT BETTER THEN WHAT WAS SAID.......

Continuing this argument is just putting your future events in jeapordy. In my opinion, throw a better event next time and don't count your pennies till you make them.

YOUR MAKING YOUR SELF LOOK BAD TO ALL THE PEOPLE THAT READ THIS POST.. THAT YOU LOST OUT I MEAN THE KID LOST OUT.. NOW U AS A PARENT HAVE TO PAY FOR WHAT YOUR KID NEEDS.. CAUSE LIKE U SAID ON A POST YOUR KID IS ON THIS TEAM..








AGUA_DULCE_68 said:


> WHATEVER BRO.....LET CLEAR THIS UP NOW, THIS WASN'T TO OFFEND OR DISRESPECT ANYONE OR CLUB, THE MESSAGE WAS TO OPEN PEOPLES EYES AND JUST DO A LIL RESEARCH BEFORE SETTING A DATE FOR A SHOW OR PICNIC. NO OFFENSE, TO THE FALLEN HOMIE & OUR STYLE CC, WHICH WE ALL ARE TRYING TO HELP THEM DURING THEIR LOSS. BUT, I KNOW MANY CLUBS PERSONALLY, AND....THEY DO NOT PLAN THEIR EVENTS ON A DATE A CAR CLUB OR PROMOTER ALREADY HAS, ESPECIALLY LOCALLY. WE ALL DO MANY EVENTS & GO OUT AND SUPPORT THEM....WHETHER IT'S A FUNDRAISER FOR A GOOD CAUSE OR JUST TO HAVE A EVENT TO HANG OUT WITH HOMIES AND OR OTHER CLUBS. NOW IT WAS MENTIONED THAT THIS WAS THE THIRD YEAR FOR THE PICNIC, AND THAT'S FIRME!! :thumbsup: BUT IT WAS ALSO MENTIONED THAT THE CLUB WAS HAVING IT TO TO HELP RAISE FUNDS FOR OUR STYLE CC, TO HELP THEM OUT....AND THAT IS FIRME TOO!!! :thumbsup: I UNDERSTAND WE NEVER KNOW WHEN A WERE GONNA LOSE A LOVED ONE.........THE POINT IS, "THE DATE WAS SET BEFORE THE HOMIE PASSED". AND IF THIS TRAGIC INNCODENT DIDNT HAPPEN, YHE KIDS WERE ROBBED. LET'S PUT YOURSELF IN MY POSITION, AND LET'S SAY YOU HAD A KID ON THE TEAM, AND YOU WERE HAVING A FUNDRAISER NOT JUST FOR YOUR CHILD, BUT TO ALSO HELP THOSE LESS FORTUNATE.....AND LET'S SAY THIS HAPPENED TO YOU AND NOW YOUR CHILD AND OTHER KIDS ARE NOW LEFT WITH NOTHING. I CAN ASSUME THAT YOU YOU WOULD BE A LIL UPSET TOO. IT WASN'T COMPLAINING, JUST "SUGGESTING" SOME NEED TO DO A LIL HOMEWORK, THAT'S ALL..
> 
> I WANT TO SAY APPOLIGIES IF ANYONE WAS OR IS OFFENDED BY THIS, I MEANT NO DISRESPECT.


----------



## Tony bigdog (Apr 8, 2009)

:run:


----------



## LBDANNY1964 (Jun 7, 2011)

:inout: :fool2: :twak: TO THE TOP ONE MORE TIME


----------



## westside66 (Aug 4, 2006)

SkysDaLimit said:


> Your issue is with me bro, I set the date for the event and your absolutley right. I did not research every event going on for the day of the 11th. I apologize for stepping on your toes. I can't take it back. I'll be happy to donate $100 to your charity to help compensate the loss. If that's not enough, i'll take donations at my shop, no problem. I'll make sure to keep an eye out for your events in the future to avoid the conflict.this is the issue your having with everyone else,1) Bobs big Boy has "LIMITED PARKING" (your words) 100-150 cars max. IN A CITY OF 10 MILLION WITH 1000's OF LOWRIDERS, HOW CAN YOU BE OFFENDED THAT ANOTHER EVENT WAS PLANNED ON THE SAME DAY? where are we suppose to go?2) Your event was posted "A MONTH BEFORE OURS" (your words). THAT DOESN'T NOT MAKE YOU THE OWNER OF THE DAY. PLUS AS A PROMOTER, YOU HAD A HEAD START WITH ADVERTISING YOUR EVENT, I WOULD CONSIDER THAT AN ADVANTAGE 3) Nobody heard a complaint from you till the 10th (your first post on this topic). IF YOU WERE GENUINELY OFEENDED THAT WE SCHEDULED THE DAY, WHY DID YOU NOT BRING THIS UP BEFORE? I would of considered RESCHEDULING if i would of heard from you before. OR if any of our invites would of said,"PICK ANOTHER DAY, WERE GOING TO BUGSY SHOW".4) STREET CARS go to free picnics, SHOW CARS go to $15 car shows. Our event was 95% steet cars that would of spent the day at home watching football or "el partido: instead of paying $15 to sit in the sun. that my opinion.5) Since your event was at BOBs, I honestly though your event was for bombs. Eveyone else is telling me the same thing.6) OUR STYLE came to our event because Hugo made this picnic a mandatory event. HUGO (our style) AND Illustrious ORIGINALLY STARTED THIS EVENT 2 YEARS AGO AS A SHOW. The entire club had made plans to attend the picnic BEFORE THE INCIDENT AND THAT'S WHY OUR EVENT BECAME A MEMORIAL FOR HUGO. NOT BECAUSE WE PUT UP A POST ON LAYITLOW. it doesn't work like that. (kali president of ours styles words)7) The kids got ROBBED (your words) YOU HAVE TO MAKE THE MONEY BEFORE YOU SPEND IT. AND IF YOU NEVER GOT IT, HOW CAN YOU BE ROBBED? WE DIDN'T CHARGE SO I KNOW WE DIDN'T TAKE THEIR MONEY! YOU ISSUE IS WITH THE PEOPLE YOU INVTED THAT FLAKED. Unfortunately, your words are making you sound like you went to Hugos cruise nite at Bobs the friday before and suddenly saw dollar signs floating in the air for your event. THAT MAY NOT BE TRUE, but that is definately how your coming across. Continuing this argument is just putting your future events in jeapordy. In my opinion, throw a better event next time and don't count your pennies till you make them.


 DING,DING, DING! SKYSDALIMIT IS THE WINNER BY KNOCKOUT.


----------



## South Side Mexican (Oct 8, 2010)

OH NO NOT YOU AGAIN WHO GIVES A SHIT WHETHER OR NOT U AGREE WITH THIS POST. NOW GO HOP SOMEONES MONTE CARLO AND RUIN SOMEONE ELSES PICNIC. U JERK HAHAHHAHHHAHAHAHAHA.


MUFASA. said:


> Imma have to agree w this post :werd:


----------



## VEINStheONE (Jan 8, 2011)

:boink::boink::boink::boink::boink::boink::boink:..................


----------



## TRIXtheRABBITlb (Apr 14, 2007)

FERNANDOZ said:


> You are still missing the point, Bugsy. You can throw your events any other time all day all night whenever you want. The kids will still be there. We don't have another chance to pay our tributes, respects to Hugo. Why can't you understand that!!! So what if your event didn't make what you expected. Throw another one next week or next month. You keep digging yourself into a deeper shit hole with each comment you make. Leave it alone. Let it be and maybe everyone will forget what you are saying. Fernando. 562-413-0117


:thumbsup: :h5: WELL SAID......


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

Did I miss anything?!?


----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)

Memorial Services for Hugo "Juice" Sixtos
Viewing, Friday Sept. 23
All Souls Cemetery
4400 Cherry Avenue, Long Beach Ca
Viewing: 3pm-8pm
Funeral Services, Saturday Sept. 24
San Felipe Neri Catholic Church
12522 Stoneacre Ave, Lynwood Ca
Mass: 9am (Lowriders be there 8am

Copied this from Fernandoz, Best Of Friends will be there.


----------



## TRIXtheRABBITlb (Apr 14, 2007)

SkysDaLimit said:


> Your issue is with me bro, I set the date for the event and your absolutley right. I did not research every event going on for the day of the 11th. I apologize for stepping on your toes. I can't take it back. I'll be happy to donate $100 to your charity to help compensate the loss. If that's not enough, i'll take donations at my shop, no problem. I'll make sure to keep an eye out for your events in the future to avoid the conflict.
> 
> 
> this is the issue your having with everyone else,
> ...


spokn lik a REAL man....cudnt hav ben a mor REAL statmnt! :bowrofl:
touchd on evry issue, n a respectful manner.
evrytime he opend his mouth wuz disrespectful, n evrytime he tryd 2 clean it up jus made it mor disrespectful!
thngz, eventz, situationz, n livez r changd n postpond al da time due 2 uncontrolabl circumstanez...
n if he cudnt chang his event 2 bettr his goal, thtz his bad.

n tht lame ass xampl he used " if it wuz ur kid", n "left wit nuthin"...... 
iz actualy a great xampl 4 his self...
duz he realy wana go ther????
wut if it wuz his family?? 
he needs 2 undrstnd itz nt jus da fact tht it wuz anthr event
hugo is family....
n "left wit nuthin"?? 
they r left wit anthr day 2 make wut he felt they lost!!
wer da 1z losein here........
we dnt hav anthr day 2 make up 4 wut we'v lost!!!
al we do hav iz da chanc 2 giv hugo evrythng he deservz..
n if thtz evrybody getn 2gethr 2 make tht hapn...
so b it!!!!!

i cn say i wuz mad on this whole subject
but da way u handld it, made me reliz i cnt b mad...
therz alwayz guna b ignorant ass ppl in life....:buttkick:
we jus gota do us.... n thts xactly wut we did last sunday!!!

remembr, "It's okay, it's okay"!
:h5:


----------



## LBDANNY1964 (Jun 7, 2011)

TRIXtheRABBITlb said:


> spokn lik a REAL man....cudnt hav ben a mor REAL statmnt! :bowrofl:
> touchd on evry issue, n a respectful manner.
> evrytime he opend his mouth wuz disrespectful, n evrytime he tryd 2 clean it up jus made it mor disrespectful!
> thngz, eventz, situationz, n livez r changd n postpond al da time due 2 uncontrolabl circumstanez...
> ...




:angel:RIDE IN PEACE ,HUGO SIXTOS


----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

It's Ok! It's Ok!!


----------



## VEINStheONE (Jan 8, 2011)

:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:...............


----------



## TRIXtheRABBITlb (Apr 14, 2007)




----------



## LBDANNY1964 (Jun 7, 2011)

TRIXtheRABBITlb said:


> View attachment 365145


 :angel: RIDE IN PEACE ,HUGO SIXTOS


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

x65


westside66 said:


> DING,DING, DING! SKYSDALIMIT IS THE WINNER BY KNOCKOUT.


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

x65:thumbsup:


rolldawg213 said:


> this ride is bad azz:thumbsup:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)

LET HIM NO ESE


FERNANDOZ said:


> You are still missing the point, Bugsy. You can throw your events any other time all day all night whenever you want. The kids will still be there. We don't have another chance to pay our tributes, respects to Hugo. Why can't you understand that!!! So what if your event didn't make what you expected. Throw another one next week or next month. You keep digging yourself into a deeper shit hole with each comment you make. Leave it alone. Let it be and maybe everyone will forget what you are saying. Fernando. 562-413-0117


----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## LBDANNY1964 (Jun 7, 2011)

some pics from chingon


----------



## Mr_cutty_84 (Sep 20, 2008)

We will be helping my daughter Angela Navejas raise funds to put her baby Isabella Marie Navejas to rest, Angela lost her baby in her 7th month pregnancy due to a fatal car accident were she also lost her fiance and mother in law. any questions call me @ 562-375-2731 Junior 
SATURDAY, OCT 01 2011
8am until dark
WILL BE HOSTED @ JOURNEY OF FAITH 
17456 DOWNEY BLVD BELLFLOWER CA


----------

